# Poli: incontro tra Milan e Samp dopo la crociera rossonera



## admin (7 Maggio 2013)

Aggiornamento 3 Giugno

Sky riporta che il *Milan è vicinissimo all'acquisto di Andrea Poli dalla Samp. L'acquisto dovrebbe essere finalizzato nei prossimi giorni. A fargli posto, nel centrocampo rossonero, sarà Nocerino. Se l'affare dovesse saltare (ma è improbabile) sul giocatore potrebbe tornare la Juve.*


Aggiornamento 22 Maggio

*Sembra che se Allegri lascerà il Milan (ormai è sicuro) il Milan potrebbe abbandonare la pista Poli*

Aggiornamento 15 maggio 
Secondo un importante media italiano Poli é del Milan per 6 Milioni alla Sampdoria e 4 anni di contratto al giocatore.


Secondo SportItalia, il *Milan *sarebbe in vantaggio sulle concorrenti per il centrocampista della *Sampdoria, Poli*.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (7 Maggio 2013)

ottimo centrocampista classe '89:quantità,qualità,corsa e duttilità(puo' fare sia il centrale che la mezz'ala).Sarebbe un ottimo acquisto


----------



## Albijol (7 Maggio 2013)

Buona riserva ma a noi serve ben altro


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Maggio 2013)

Sky dice che è della Juve dal 31 gennaio.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (7 Maggio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Buona riserva ma a noi serve ben altro



non sono d'accordo, l'ho osservato molte volte e posso dire che è una sorta di Flamini molto più tecnico, in un centrocampo disastrato come il nostro aggiungerebbe qualità.

Io dico di prenderlo da due anni.


----------



## The Ripper (7 Maggio 2013)

ma non è già della Juve?
in ogni caso c'è molto di meglio.... ma come panchinaro è un lusso.


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Maggio 2013)

Mah secondo me e piu vicino alla juve visto che a gennaio ne hanno parlato.


----------



## Kurt91 (7 Maggio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Buona riserva ma a noi serve ben altro



.


----------



## jaws (7 Maggio 2013)

magari


----------



## Ale (7 Maggio 2013)

daje marmotta prendilo te sto topp playerrr


----------



## Jino (7 Maggio 2013)

L'estate scorsa la Juventus aveva strappato un diritto di prelazione. Cioè la Juventus ad una cifra X è in pole per il giocatore, ma non è detto che entro il 30 giugno ne faccia uso. 

Comunque questi sono gli acquisti, italiani, da fare. Altro che Flamini.


----------



## 2515 (7 Maggio 2013)

Magari, comunque la Juve ha prelazione, una cosa che si fa spesso in tutte le squadre, ma non sempre la si esercita. Poli è un acquisto da fare, decisamente. E' bravo in entrambe le fasi, molto utile.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma non è già della Juve?
> in ogni caso c'è molto di meglio.... ma come panchinaro è un lusso.


Da noi sarebbe titolare indiscusso.


----------



## 2515 (7 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Da noi sarebbe titolare indiscusso.



Anche perché è anche un giocatore bravo in interdizione, potrebbe imparare parecchio da montolivo, gli somiglia molto per ambivalenza nelle fasi di gioco.

Montolivo De Jong Flamini Saponara Jorginho Cristante Poli.. Un centrocampo così mi piacerebbe non poco.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Maggio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Anche perché è anche un giocatore bravo in interdizione, potrebbe imparare parecchio da montolivo, gli somiglia molto per ambivalenza nelle fasi di gioco.
> 
> Montolivo De Jong Flamini Saponara Jorginho Cristante Poli.. Un centrocampo così mi piacerebbe non poco.



mancherebbe però un "fantasista" magari felipe anderson cavolo


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (7 Maggio 2013)

bel cesso. simile a quelli che abbiamo già


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Maggio 2013)

Stesso discorso per Cerci.

Non possiamo permetterci di buttere quel minimo di soldi per lui. E' bravo, ma preferirei qualcuno con margini di miglioramento più alti.

Poi l'Inter l'ha lasciato andare tranquillamente, il riscatto costava 6 milioni. Mi puzza...


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (7 Maggio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Stesso discorso per Cerci.
> 
> Non possiamo permetterci di buttere quel minimo di soldi per lui. E' bravo, ma preferirei qualcuno con margini di miglioramento più alti.
> 
> Poi l'Inter l'ha lasciato andare tranquillamente, il riscatto costava 6 milioni. Mi puzza...



BEH se ragioniamo così allora e' da prendere al volo


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Maggio 2013)

dejanilgeniodomina ha scritto:


> BEH se ragioniamo così allora e' da prendere al volo





No a parte gli scherzi visto come sono messi mi è sembrato strano che non l'abbiano riscattato. E' anche vero che uno dei giocatori più forti dell'Inter si è rotto e non è stato utilizzato tutto l'anno, Stankovic...


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Maggio 2013)

niente di che, non ci spenderei più di 6/7 milioni. 

se poi aspetta la juve, si accomodi.


----------



## 2515 (7 Maggio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> mancherebbe però un "fantasista" magari felipe anderson cavolo



del fantasista non ce ne facciamo nulla francamente, a noi al limite manca un esterno destro di ruolo, anche se niang se la cava. Tanto se giocassimo col 4-2-3-1 Saponara sarebbe già perfetto lui come trequartista, è il suo ruolo migliore.


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Maggio 2013)

Onestamente non credo chi ci farebbe fare il salto di qualità.Certo,in un centrocampo di una grande squadra servono giocatori così,ma tanto vale prenderli da campionati più economici,dove non ti chiedono il Mondo per un Astori qualunque.


----------



## 2515 (7 Maggio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Onestamente non credo chi ci farebbe fare il salto di qualità.Certo,in un centrocampo di una grande squadra servono giocatori così,ma tanto vale prenderli da campionati più economici,dove non ti chiedono il Mondo per un Astori qualunque.



la juve coi giocatori normali ci ha vinto due scudetti, togli buffon, pirlo e vidal non c'è nessuno di trascendentale. Asamoah ha fatto metà stagione benissimo e l'altra metà da schifo, lichsteiner non è un grande giocatore, fa il suo dovere, i tre di difesa pure, singolarmente non sono grandi giocatori, ma col centrocampo infoltito e che fa possesso e la collaborazione fanno la loro p**ca figura. Attaccanti stendiamo un velo pietoso.

Poli per me è uguale a Montolivo più giovane, giocano uguali, entrambi bravi nelle due fasi.


----------



## The P (7 Maggio 2013)

Un Flamini più tecnico mi sembra molto riduttivo per il povero Poli 

Comunque nella mia squadra ideale sarebbe un'ottima riserva del Milan, di quelle "sicure" come le avevamo un tempo.

Nel nostro centrocampo attuale invece vorrei vedere chi potrebbe panchinarlo.


----------



## Hammer (7 Maggio 2013)

Pisscia in testa a Flamini & co.


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Maggio 2013)

un ottimo rincalzo al posto di nocerino


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Maggio 2013)

Per competere in Champions (sperando di arrivarci) Poli serve a ben poco. Bisogna spendere e bene, altrimenti vedremo vincere sempre le 3 o 4 squadre.


----------



## 2515 (7 Maggio 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Per competere in Champions (sperando di arrivarci) Poli serve a ben poco. Bisogna spendere e bene, altrimenti vedremo vincere sempre le 3 o 4 squadre.



prima pensiamo allo scudetto e sii realista per favore.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (7 Maggio 2013)

Poli, Ogbonna e Astori. Metterei la firma per avere anche solo questi tre e basta in questa campagna acquisti! Ma a centrocampo arriverà Kucka, quindi al 90% scordiamocelo!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Maggio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> prima pensiamo allo scudetto e sii realista per favore.


Non dico di vincerla ma almeno di raggiungere i quarti. Coi Poli e roba simile non si va lontano neanche in Italia.


----------



## Naruto98 (7 Maggio 2013)

Mah, quelli che non vogliono poli secondo me si stanno illudendo che il milan spenda seriamente in estate e compri verratti o strootman.. Lo dico per voi, non fateci nemmeno l'idea


----------



## 2515 (7 Maggio 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Non dico di vincerla ma almeno di raggiungere i quarti. Coi Poli e roba simile non si va lontano neanche in Italia.



la juve è arrivata ai quarti con 3 giocatori davvero forti e giocatori normali.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Maggio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> la juve coi giocatori normali ci ha vinto due scudetti, togli buffon, pirlo e vidal non c'è nessuno di trascendentale. Asamoah ha fatto metà stagione benissimo e l'altra metà da schifo, lichsteiner non è un grande giocatore, fa il suo dovere, i tre di difesa pure, singolarmente non sono grandi giocatori, ma col centrocampo infoltito e che fa possesso e la collaborazione fanno la loro p**ca figura. Attaccanti stendiamo un velo pietoso.



Sembra che tu abbia descritto il Pescara

La juve non ha veri fuoriclasse escluso Pirlo e Buffon ma ha una rosa folta e di buona qualità per il campionato italiano
Per dirne una il decente Flamini di questa parte di campionato alla juve sarebbe la riserva di Isla e Marrone che non giocano mai

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Poli a parte quest'anno è più le volte in cui è stato infortunato di quelle in cui ha giocato
credo che l'Inter lo abbia scartato per questo


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Maggio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> la juve coi giocatori normali ci ha vinto due scudetti, togli buffon, pirlo e vidal non c'è nessuno di trascendentale. Asamoah ha fatto metà stagione benissimo e l'altra metà da schifo, lichsteiner non è un grande giocatore, fa il suo dovere, i tre di difesa pure, singolarmente non sono grandi giocatori, ma col centrocampo infoltito e che fa possesso e la collaborazione fanno la loro p**ca figura. Attaccanti stendiamo un velo pietoso.
> 
> Poli per me è uguale a Montolivo più giovane, giocano uguali, entrambi bravi nelle due fasi.



Ok,ma non è questo il senso del mio post.Il fatto è che Poli costa 10,mentre uno con caratteristiche simili,ma meno pubblicizzato lo trovi a 4/5.Bisogna essere bravi e pescare dai campionati emergenti.


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Maggio 2013)

*Il Milan continua a monitorare Andrea Poli della Sampdoria, secondo Di Marzio si può chiudere a 6 milioni.*


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (15 Maggio 2013)

a 6 milioni sarebbe ottimo altrochè


----------



## 2515 (15 Maggio 2013)

Poli per me gioca nello stesso modo di montolivo alla sua età, da fare assolutamente.


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Maggio 2013)

A sei milioni è da prendere al volo.


----------



## Dexter (15 Maggio 2013)

6 milioni smolli nocerino e prendi poli..


----------



## sion (15 Maggio 2013)

speriamo di farlo sto colpo anche se dubito


----------



## Angstgegner (15 Maggio 2013)

Premettendo che non fa fare il salto di qualità (ma giocatori che lo fanno fare non ce li possiamo permettere), per 6 milioni ci può stare.


----------



## Jino (15 Maggio 2013)

Andrea al posto di Flamini o Muntari tutta la vita.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Maggio 2013)

Via Nocerino, dentro Poli e guadagni praticamente un Cruijff rispetto a chi mandi via.


----------



## sion (15 Maggio 2013)

secondo tuttomercato il milan ha raggiunto l'accordo con poli per 4 anni e con la sampdoria sulla base di 6 milioni.


----------



## patriots88 (15 Maggio 2013)

Accordo raggiunto sia con la samp che con il giocatore. E' nostro.

Ottimo. Primo tassello den nuovo centrocampo, molto bene


----------



## Milanscout (15 Maggio 2013)

*Secondo un importante media italiano Poli é del Milan per 6 Milioni alla Sampdoria e 4 anni di contratto al giocatore*


----------



## sion (15 Maggio 2013)

se si comincia cosi,godo


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Via Nocerino, dentro Poli e guadagni praticamente un Cruijff rispetto a chi mandi via.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Maggio 2013)

Milanscout ha scritto:


> *Secondo un importante media italiano Poli é del Milan per 6 Milioni alla Sampdoria e 4 anni di contratto al giocatore*


Chi sarebbe quest'importante media italiano?  mi fanno mori' 'ste formule


----------



## pennyhill (15 Maggio 2013)

È un passo in avanti, anche se preferivo Pedro.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Maggio 2013)

Ottimo ... Molto meglio di nocerino e gli altri cessi senza tecnica


----------



## Arsozzenal (15 Maggio 2013)

se si concretizza sarebbe un gran bel colpo


----------



## Bawert (15 Maggio 2013)

Lo avrei preso quando la Samp. scese in B


----------



## Principe (15 Maggio 2013)

Okey ma c'è ne vuole un altro , poli tanto megkio dei cessi che abbiamo


----------



## Blu71 (15 Maggio 2013)

Spero sia vero. Prendere dei giovani è sempre positivo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Maggio 2013)

Se arriva Allegri va via, aveva chiesto Baiocco o in alternativa Cascione


----------



## Underhill84 (15 Maggio 2013)

ottimo... sarebbe un acquisto quasi a zero se riuscissimo a cedere nocerino


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2013)

Milanscout ha scritto:


> *Secondo un importante media italiano Poli é del Milan per 6 Milioni alla Sampdoria e 4 anni di contratto al giocatore*



E' tuttomercatoweb...


----------



## AndrasWave (15 Maggio 2013)

Via Nocerino, dentro lui. Come valutazione economica siamo lì.

E' da fare..


----------



## S T B (15 Maggio 2013)

ha giocato nell'inter... va preso


----------



## Milanscout (15 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' tuttomercatoweb...



Rispetto a tuttosport lo reputo importante


----------



## pennyhill (15 Maggio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Se arriva Allegri va via, aveva chiesto Baiocco o in alternativa Cascione



Non è Baiocco, ma neanche Seedorf o Veron.


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Maggio 2013)

Mi sembra troppo bello per essere vero, lo sempre apprezzato, visto il centrocampo che abbiamo a parte Montolivo sarebbe un bel colpo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Maggio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Se arriva Allegri va via, aveva chiesto Baiocco o in alternativa Cascione


Hahaha


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Maggio 2013)

Il problema è: sarà il nostro unico rinforzo? Un centrocampo ???-Montolivo-Poli sarebbe ottimo ma mi sa che finiremo per fare Montolivo-De Jong-Poli.


----------



## iceman. (15 Maggio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Mi sembra troppo bello per essere vero, lo sempre apprezzato, visto il centrocampo che abbiamo a parte Montolivo sarebbe un bel colpo.




l'ho non lo


----------



## Milanscout (15 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il problema è: sarà il nostro unico rinforzo? Un centrocampo ???-Montolivo-Poli sarebbe ottimo ma mi sa che finiremo per fare Montolivo-De Jong-Poli.


Lodi e spero qualche altro givincello


----------



## Tobi (15 Maggio 2013)

Poli é davvero un gran centrocampista, corsa tecnica e visione.. andrei a prendere anche cigarini.. poi uno tra alcantara e fabregas ed avremmo un centrocampo come si deve considerando anche Montolivo Cristante e Saponara

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Lodi mi sa di bufala..ha 32 anni e credo vada all inter


----------



## pennyhill (15 Maggio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Poli é davvero un gran centrocampista, corsa tecnica e visione.. andrei a prendere anche cigarini.. poi uno tra alcantara e fabregas ed avremmo un centrocampo come si deve considerando anche Montolivo Cristante e Saponara




Avresti preferito Obiang?


----------



## The P (15 Maggio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> È un passo in avanti, anche se preferivo Pedro.



Beh Pedro è più forte, ma lui potrebbe essere una bella sorpresa e poi io a quasi-parità (non proprio quasi) di talento preferisco gli italiani


----------



## jaws (15 Maggio 2013)

Qualche anno fa credevo che sarebbe diventato presto il milglior centrocampista italiano; ora non lo credo più ma sarebbe comunque un buon acquisto


----------



## Aphex (15 Maggio 2013)

Se le cifre sono quelle che circolano è quasi un colpaccio dai.
Ottimo inizio se dovesse essere confermato, ora mi aspetto almeno un altro centrocampista di spessore però.


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Maggio 2013)

A sei milioni sarebbe un buonissimo colpo,ma serve anche un grosso nome per il centrocampo.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Maggio 2013)

Preferivo 10 per Obiang piuttosto che 6 per Poli.

Forse mi sarei tenuto i soldi. Comunque molto meglio di niente.

Avrei voluto più Kucka però...


----------



## The P (15 Maggio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Qualche anno fa credevo che sarebbe diventato presto il milglior centrocampista italiano; ora non lo credo più ma sarebbe comunque un buon acquisto



Quoto. Era la mia stessa sensazione quando giocava nel Sassuolo, poi non ha mantenuto le aspettative, ma è comunque un giocatore abbastanza completo.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Maggio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> A sei milioni sarebbe un buonissimo colpo,ma serve anche un grosso nome per il centrocampo.



Impossibile.

Secondo me il mercato è chiuso fino al preliminare...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Maggio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Poli é davvero un gran centrocampista, corsa tecnica e visione.. *andrei a prendere anche cigarini.. poi uno tra alcantara e fabregas* ed avremmo un centrocampo come si deve considerando anche Montolivo Cristante e Saponara
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Lodi mi sa di bufala..ha 32 anni e credo vada all inter


Un po' di cul(o) no?


----------



## Frikez (15 Maggio 2013)

Sicuramente meglio dei vari Lodi o Kucka che costano troppo per essere dei giocatorini, ora però serve una mezzala di livello.


----------



## 2515 (15 Maggio 2013)

Vendere Boateng, Muntari, Nocerino, sbolognare un po' di ***** immonde che abbiamo come Traorè ci permetterebbe di arrivare ad Alcantara se fosse davvero possibile prenderlo. Un Poli Alcantara sarebbe già un bel calciomercato di centrocampo rispetto a quello cui siamo abituati, aggiungiamo il sempre circolante Jorginho, seppur non si sa se lo terremo subito o lo lasceremo al verona in prestito per la serie A.

Ma di fatto se lui fosse il primo acquisto sarei soddisfatto, purché non sia l'unico, è uno che si impegna parecchio e lo considero il clone di montolivo, potrebbe essere l'occasione di vedere quel che il monto sarebbe diventato se fosse andato subito in una squadra blasonata.


----------



## Graxx (15 Maggio 2013)

Poli Montolivo x

x = fabregas sarebbe il sogno...mi accontenterei però di uno bravo tecnicamente...ma davvero bravo...alla borja valero per intenderci...


----------



## 2515 (15 Maggio 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> Poli Montolivo x
> 
> x = fabregas sarebbe il sogno...mi accontenterei però di uno bravo tecnicamente...ma davvero bravo...alla borja valero per intenderci...



montolivo in mezzo non gioca bene quanto da mezzala, non ha l'agilità mentale per farlo, specie quando è pressato, ha molte difficoltà. Quando è sulla mezzala ha meno pressioni e può sostenere l'attacco.

Poli può giocare sia mezzala sinistra sia essere il vice di montolivo, sono molto simili


----------



## Morto che parla (15 Maggio 2013)

Scusate, se così fosse noi staremmo pagando Poli l'equivalente di Padoin.


Mi fermo qui.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Maggio 2013)

*Nosotti,inviato Sky,conferma:"Poli è molto vicino al Milan".*


Ho letto su internet che anche Suma avrebbe praticamente confermato l'acquisto del centrocampista doriano.Qualcuno mi può confermare la cosa???


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (15 Maggio 2013)

ripeto che secondo me sarebbe un ottimo acquisto,per età,prezzo e soprattutto qualità tecnico-tattiche.
Le dichiarazioni di nosotti riportano anche un identikit del primo obbiettivo per rinforzare il centrocampo,ossia nainggolan


----------



## Milanscout (15 Maggio 2013)

Lo danno tutti per fatto pare che insieme a Vergara sua il primo acquisto della stagione


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Maggio 2013)

A me sto Poli non dice assolutamente nulla...


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Maggio 2013)

Rispetto a Traorè è sicuramente un passo avanti.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Maggio 2013)

E' un buon giocatore e da noi sarebbe titolare senza dubbio

Avevo sentito anche io questa voce ieri sera da alcune persone ma pensavo fosse una sparata a caso, e invece adesso lo leggo quì. Molto bene


----------



## Milanscout (16 Maggio 2013)

Poli quando era al sassuolo era considerato tra i registi più promettenti le qualita tecniche ce le ha eccome


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Maggio 2013)

Secondo me Flamini e Montolivo sono i titolari a centrocampo nella stagione che viene, se resta potrebbe esserlo Boateng al posto del francese.

A sto punto ci sarebbe Poli, ma io spero che non sarà preso come acquisto unico del centrocampo, un Milan con Poli e Cristante in panchina e uno forte ( come potrebbe essere Thiago Alcantara )vicino ai due sopra sarebbe davvero tanta ma tanta roba.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Maggio 2013)

Mi sa che la x sarà Flamini o De Jong l'anno prossimo. Con Poli


----------



## 2515 (16 Maggio 2013)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> ripeto che secondo me sarebbe un ottimo acquisto,per età,prezzo e soprattutto qualità tecnico-tattiche.
> Le dichiarazioni di nosotti riportano anche un identikit del primo obbiettivo per rinforzare il centrocampo,ossia nainggolan



bè è il prototipo del giocatore incontrista che vuole allegri, cioè che sappia dialogare che corra come un cavallo da corsa, ma usando il cervello e non alla c***o, che recuperi palloni, con grinta, ma che non sputt*ni ogni palla tra i piedi. Nainggolan per me è l'ideale mezzala di quantità che ci serve, Nocerino Flamini Muntari e Traorè tutti insieme non valgono un suo alluce.


----------



## hiei87 (16 Maggio 2013)

E' un buon giocatore...in mezzo al campo secondo me abbiamo bisogno di almeno 2 o 3 innesti di qualità. Poli va bene. L'ideale sarebbere fare un altro acquisto con lo stesso identikit, e magari prendere anche qualcuno che possa farci fare il salto di qualità.


----------



## pennyhill (16 Maggio 2013)

Milanscout ha scritto:


> Poli quando era al sassuolo era considerato tra i registi più promettenti le qualita tecniche ce le ha eccome



Per dire, pure Abate era tra gli esterni alti più promettenti  , ma poi ha dovuto arretrare di qualche metro. Il Poli che si è affermato in A, per me è un mediano/mezz’ala dai piedi buoni.


----------



## admin (16 Maggio 2013)

*Anche Laudisa conferma: colpo Milan a centrocampo. Bloccato Poli della Samp*


----------



## ROQ (16 Maggio 2013)

sarebbe eccellente a questi prezzi anche se potevam puntare direttamente su Fossati e risparmiare ma se costa cosi poco va benissimo, assomiglia un pò a Montolivo no? e può fare tutti i ruoli, ma imho ora ci servirebbero 2 top players, a meno che non si punti fortissimamente su Boateng come mezzala, poi ovviamente oltre ad uno Strootman ci vorrebbe pure un Thiago Alcantara come ha detto qualcuno, è sarebbe pure da leccarsi pure i peli del


----------



## iceman. (16 Maggio 2013)

Comunque si vede che stiamo lavorando in ottica prandelli.

De Sciglio Montolivo Elsharaawy Balotelli Cristante (Poli,Ogbonna,Cerci..) insomma tutti nel giro della nazionale


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Maggio 2013)

Chiunque porti un po' di qualità e tecnica in quel disastroso centrocampo è ben accetto.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Maggio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Rispetto a Traorè è sicuramente un passo avanti.



Anche il sottoscritto sarebbe un passo in avanti a confronto con traorè


----------



## The P (16 Maggio 2013)

Non è giocatore che fa fare il salto di qualità, ad oggi è un buon giocatore e nulla più. Tuttavia, ha una caratteristica fondamentale che ha noi serve come il pane: sa dialogare con in compagni.

Tra i nostri centrocampisti non lo sa fare nessuno, anche lo stesso Montolivo, che ha qualità do regia superiori, non è bravisimo nel dialogo.

Per riuscire a fare due passaggi di seguito servono giocatori così.


----------



## Brain84 (16 Maggio 2013)

Poli era un mio pallino un paio d'anni fa poi sinceramente l'ho seguito poco. Speriamo aiuti e possa migliorare da noi


----------



## Jaqen (16 Maggio 2013)

Il fatto però che siamo andati a prendere un buon centrocampista ancora giovane italiano e milanista mi fa felice.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (16 Maggio 2013)

Benissimo,, però ora non facciamolo marciare in panchina va schierato sin da subito nel ruolo che fu di Pirlo.


----------



## prebozzio (16 Maggio 2013)

Ottimo acquisto, per Poli è il momento giusto per provare a fare un salto di qualità. Quest'anno l'ho visto più sicuro dei suoi mezzi, più completo. Nel nostro centrocampo titolare sicuro. E se esplode definitivamente altro schiaffo all'Inter che non l'ha riscattato un anno fa...


----------



## Tobi (16 Maggio 2013)

Questi acquisti danno fiducia


----------



## Frikez (16 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Benissimo,, però ora non facciamolo marciare in panchina va schierato sin da subito nel ruolo che fu di Pirlo.



Vedrai che uno dei 3 centrocampisti nella mente di Allegri sarà sempre Muntari o Flamini.


----------



## The Ripper (16 Maggio 2013)

anxch'io tempo fa pensavo potesse diventare il miglior centrocampista italiano. ha un po' frenato la sua crescita, ma a mio avviso perché aveva bisogno dell'ambiente giusto per poter fare il salto di qualità. 
Eppure non basta ancora: serve qualcuno davvero forte a centrocampo. Un fuoriclasse.


----------



## Ale (16 Maggio 2013)

facciamo il salto di qualita grazie a Polli


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Maggio 2013)

E' un ottimo tassello

Inutile pensare di arrivare a Fabregas o gente così forte, questi son gli acquisti giusti da fare


----------



## Jino (16 Maggio 2013)

Lo seguo ormai dalla primavera del Treviso, dove ci ho pure parlato, ragazzo eccezionale. Ottimo innesto, attendo ovviamente l'ufficialità.


----------



## Ale (16 Maggio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> E' un ottimo tassello
> 
> Inutile pensare di arrivare a Fabregas o gente così forte, *questi son gli acquisti giusti da fare*



se fossimo il livorno calcio si.


----------



## admin (16 Maggio 2013)

Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport, Poli piace tanto ad Allegri.

Quindi...


----------



## robs91 (16 Maggio 2013)

Se la cava un pò in tutto ma non eccelle in niente.
Poi per carità meglio lui di Traorè o gente simile,ma non è il giocatore che ci fa fare il salto di qualità.Mio parere ovviamente.


----------



## Ale (16 Maggio 2013)

Conte vuole i campioni , allegri vuole lazzari, astori, matri , poli..


----------



## Jino (16 Maggio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> se fossimo il livorno calcio si.



E invece cominciare a ragionare che non siamo più quel Milan stellare no, vero?  C'è ancora gente che sogna, io mi sono messo il cuore in pace da 3-4 anni, è meglio te lo metta anche tu, cosi non ci rimani male se vedi il nome di Poli accostato a noi, anzi pensi ad un Muntari, Nocerino, Traorè o Flamini e ti sta pure bene arrivi il giocatore della Samp.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ale ha scritto:


> Conte vuole i campioni , allegri vuole lazzari, astori, matri , poli..



Conte vuole i campioni, come ogni sacrosanto allenatore, ma tra desiderare e ottenere ce ne passa. Staremo a vedere che campioni arrivano alla corte di Conte, vedremo. Le italiane i campioni non se li possono più permettere, è palese.


----------



## Ale (16 Maggio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> E invece cominciare a ragionare che non siamo più quel Milan stellare no, vero?  C'è ancora gente che sogna, io mi sono messo il cuore in pace da 3-4 anni, è meglio te lo metta anche tu, cosi non ci rimani male se vedi il nome di Poli accostato a noi, anzi pensi ad un Muntari, Nocerino, Traorè o Flamini e ti sta pure bene arrivi il giocatore della Samp.



rassegnarti al ridimensionamento è la cosa peggiore che puoi fare.


----------



## Jino (16 Maggio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> rassegnarti al ridimensionamento è la cosa peggiore che puoi fare.



Ma è l'unico modo per non rimanerci male o sperare invano ad ogni sessione di mercato. Questo si chiama accettare la realtà dei fatti, prima si fa, meglio si sta.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> anxch'io tempo fa pensavo potesse diventare il miglior centrocampista italiano. ha un po' frenato la sua crescita, ma a mio avviso perché aveva bisogno dell'ambiente giusto per poter fare il salto di qualità.
> Eppure non basta ancora: serve qualcuno davvero forte a centrocampo. Un fuoriclasse.



un centrocampo poli-montolivo-nainggolan come lo vedi?

per la cronaca lo abbiamo soffiato alla juve,conte lo voleva a tutti i costi già a gennaio


----------



## #Dodo90# (16 Maggio 2013)

Bah, compriamogli il Cagliari a questo punto... Ma che razza di pallini ha?


----------



## 2515 (16 Maggio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> Conte vuole i campioni , allegri vuole lazzari, astori, matri , poli..



Padoin, Peluso e Giovinco li ha voluti Conte, quindi i paragoni puoi proprio risparmiarteli..


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (16 Maggio 2013)

Poli è un acquisto interessante, ha le qualità tecniche per fare bene e per maturare definitivamente ! Se arriva sono molto curioso di vederlo in azione


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Maggio 2013)

Iniesta era già preso, però Allegri ha preferito Poli, capita


----------



## jaws (16 Maggio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> Conte vuole i campioni , allegri vuole lazzari, astori, matri , poli..



Conte voleva Poli che infatti a gennaio stava per andare alla Juventus.


----------



## Tobi (16 Maggio 2013)

non ci accontentiamo mai di nulla noi tifosi 

prima che mettessero Alcantara sul mercato (sempre che fosse vero) era il giocatore a centrocampo che tutti sognavano di vedere al milan, il centrocampista perfetto per noi.. ora invece che forse c'è una misera possibilità di aprire una trattativa.. alcantare è diventato uno scarto del barcellona, un canterano fallito che il barcellona lo da via solo perchè è scarso altrimenti non lo vendevano.

per anni sul forum.. si parlava come Montolivo possibile sostituto di pirlo.. poi arriva ed era un incompiuto bradipo discontinuo

Pazzini nessuno lo voleva perchè era uno scarparo che segna solo a porta vuota.. oggi 10 tifosi su 10 si terrebbero stretti pazzini.

Io giuro non vi capisco.. ma seguire un principio di coerenza?
la situazione è questa oggi al Milan la qualità è merce rara.. mandare via cessi come nocerino traore flamini ambrosini e rimpiazzarli con giocatori come Poli,Cigarini,Saponara,Jorginho è un notevole miglioramento.. certo con questi non vinci sicuramente la champions (nel calcio nulla è impossibile) ma di certo il tasso tecnico della squadra aumenta.. il che è solo un bene..

Cioè voi avreste il coraggio di schifare un pacchetto di centrocampo cosi:

Montolivo Alcantara Poli Cristante Saponara Jorginho De Jong Boateng?


----------



## Ale (16 Maggio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Padoin, Peluso e Giovinco li ha voluti Conte, quindi i paragoni puoi proprio risparmiarteli..



ma se conte è furioso con marotta che gli ha comprato queste pippe?


----------



## robs91 (16 Maggio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Conte voleva Poli che infatti a gennaio stava per andare alla Juventus.



per fargli fare la riserva


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Maggio 2013)

Ma perché la Juve non l'ha più preso ?


----------



## jaws (16 Maggio 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> per fargli fare la riserva



Quindi saresti stato più contento se fosse andato alla Juve?


----------



## Albijol (16 Maggio 2013)

Quando leggo come Poli sono contento sì, però poi penso che lui non sarebbe la ciliegina ma proprio la torta e mi viene tristezza


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (16 Maggio 2013)

lazzari per l'udinese è incedibile,ci tocca quindi accontentarci di poli


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Maggio 2013)

Ma c'è qualcuno che si lamenta di Poli? Io sto aspettando che diano l'ufficialità, sarebbe un miscuglio di platino e avorio per il nostro centrocampo.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Maggio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> rassegnarti al ridimensionamento è la cosa peggiore che puoi fare.



Beh perdonami ma pretendere la Luna,criticare tutto quel che ruota attorno al Milan è anche peggio.Eppure a questo punto penso sia palese la politica economico-sportiva dell'AC Milan.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Maggio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> ma se conte è furioso con marotta che gli ha comprato queste pippe?



e poi c'era la marmotta che confezionava la ciccolata

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Tobi ha scritto:


> non ci accontentiamo mai di nulla noi tifosi
> 
> prima che mettessero Alcantara sul mercato (sempre che fosse vero) era il giocatore a centrocampo che tutti sognavano di vedere al milan, il centrocampista perfetto per noi.. ora invece che forse c'è una misera possibilità di aprire una trattativa.. alcantare è diventato uno scarto del barcellona, un canterano fallito che il barcellona lo da via solo perchè è scarso altrimenti non lo vendevano.
> 
> ...



ma anche senza alcantara ma con kucka nainggolan e flamini in più

ragioniamo in ottica campionato


----------



## Albijol (16 Maggio 2013)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> lazzari per l'udinese è incedibile,ci tocca quindi accontentarci di poli



Lazzari il fulcro del centrocampo del mitico Cagliari di Allegri


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma c'è qualcuno che si lamenta di Poli? Io sto aspettando che diano l'ufficialità, sarebbe un miscuglio di platino e avorio per il nostro centrocampo.


Per quanto il nostro centrocampo sia inguardabile, l'acquisto di Poli non mi sembra che ci faccia fare il salto di qualità a centrocampo. Mi starebbe anche bene Poli, però vorrei qualcosa di meglio oltre a lui sinceramente.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Maggio 2013)

*Andrea Poli:"Io al Milan? Sono felice di essere alla Sampdoria, ora penso soltanto a questo."*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Maggio 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Per quanto il nostro centrocampo sia inguardabile, l'acquisto di Poli non mi sembra che ci faccia fare il salto di qualità a centrocampo. Mi starebbe anche bene Poli, però vorrei qualcosa di meglio oltre a lui sinceramente.


Il salto di qualità non lo fai ma il salto di qualità lo fai con gli Strootman, gli Anderson e gli Eriksen, gente che non arriverà, con Poli sicuramente fai un passo avanti, di fatto credo che sarebbe nostro titolare indiscusso.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Maggio 2013)

il salto di qualità lo fai con i grandissimi,i nomi da 20 milioni ma puoi anche fare il salto di qualità con 3-4 nomi della caratura di poli,a calcio si gioca in 11


----------



## admin (16 Maggio 2013)

Questo passa la casa. Però non possiamo assolutamente lamentarci, almeno questa volta. Società e allenatore sono stati chiari: si lotta per i primi 3 posti in campionato e per cercare di andare il più avanti possibile in Champions. E Poli per questi obiettivi potrebbe andar bene.


----------



## Morto che parla (16 Maggio 2013)

Portarlo a casa. Portarlo a casa DI CORSA.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Maggio 2013)

Non è detto che per fare il salto di qualità si debba spendere 20+ milioni di euro per qualcuno. La Juventus ha speso poco più di 10 milioni per Vidal se non erro. Bisogna solo avere dei dirigenti capaci e dei bravi osservatori.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Maggio 2013)

Io aspetto l'ufficialità, mi sembra strano che la Juventus se lo lasci scappare cosi mah


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Maggio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;189256 ha scritto:


> Io aspetto l'ufficialità, mi sembra strano che la Juventus se lo lasci scappare cosi mah


Probabilmente perchè da loro Poli marcirebbe in panca


----------



## 2515 (16 Maggio 2013)

Sostituire Muntari Nocerino e Traoré con Poli, Jorginho, Saponara e Cristante già mi pare una cosa pressoché ottima, rimpiazzare tre paracarri coi piedi al contrario che corrono senza usare il cervello con dei giovani di qualità e prospettiva è già un passo avanti, avere qualità a centrocampo, seppur inesperta, è qualcosa di cui necessitiamo a dir poco disperatamente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Maggio 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Probabilmente perchè da loro Poli marcirebbe in panca


Beh sì, con Pirlo, Marchisio, Pogba e Vidal... non perché sia scarso.


----------



## 2515 (16 Maggio 2013)

sbaglio o tifa pure milan?


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (16 Maggio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> sbaglio o tifa pure milan?



si,è anche un vecchio cuore rossonero


----------



## BB7 (16 Maggio 2013)

Non mi piace assolutamente


----------



## runner (16 Maggio 2013)

magari!!


----------



## Dexter (16 Maggio 2013)

gli infortuni ne hanno frenato la carriera. a 19 anni era titolare in B col sassuolo,a 20 in A con la samp. poi s'è rotto e ha vagato tra inter e samp,partendo sempre da titolare però quando stava bene. ha pure un po' di presenze in europa e un paio in nazionale...per 6 milioni è un buon affare,le premesse sono ottime. poi se consideriamo chi abbiamo a centrocampo,allora è un toppleyer 

ps la "grande" samp di cazzano e pazzini che è arrivata ai preliminari di champions giocava con polipone titolare,il nostro obiettivo è quello,quindi..


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Maggio 2013)

Pare che sia fatta, manca solo l'ufficialità. Speriamo bene.


----------



## Dexter (16 Maggio 2013)

il giocatore di milioni ne vale un 3 in più,ma va in scadenza nel 2014  spiegato il mistero del prezzo tutto sommato ottimo


----------



## folletto (16 Maggio 2013)

Se lunedì sarà ufficiale verrà battuto un record, quello del "siamo a posto così" più precoce (20 maggio) della storia del pelato


----------



## Milanscout (16 Maggio 2013)

*Poli:"Un motivo per andare al Milan ? Da piccolo tifavo per loro" *


----------



## 2515 (16 Maggio 2013)

Saponara, Jorginho, Poli, Cristante, Vergara già adesso..mah, non sono abituato.

Comunque sti innesti qualitativi a centrocampo servono. Poli è un onesto giocatore, che sa fare tutto ma non eccelle in qualcosa di particolare, esattamente come Montolivo, saper fare tutto ad un buon livello è una cosa non facile da trovare, se crescerà come si deve potrà diventare un centrocampista completo proprio come riccardo.


----------



## Dexter (16 Maggio 2013)

di tutti i decantati nuovi giocatori comunque,tipo jorginho (non è ancora nostro),saponara,cristante (primavera) e vergara (viene dal burundi),questo è il primo *VERO* acquisto


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Maggio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> di tutti i decantati nuovi giocatori comunque,tipo jorginho (non è ancora nostro),saponara,cristante (primavera) e vergara (viene dal burundi),questo è il primo *VERO* acquisto



Perché Saponara no?


----------



## ROQ (16 Maggio 2013)

infatti Jorginho non è ancora nostro mi pare, tra l'altro mi piacerebbe ma non cominceremmo a essere troppi buoni giocatori\ottime promesse senza big assoluti? cioè l'unico certo del posto è Montolivo? io credo ci servano anche 2 nomi grossi subito, poi i giovani avranno il loro spazio, dando via i cessi si spera... qualcuno ha un link per la semiufficialità per Poli? E spero che non perdiam Fossati se no siam dei polli


----------



## Andrea89 (16 Maggio 2013)

L'anno scorso, in questo periodo, arrivò Traoré.
Oggi Poli.
Dai, sono fiducioso


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Maggio 2013)

ROQ ha scritto:


> infatti Jorginho non è ancora nostro mi pare, tra l'altro mi piacerebbe ma non cominceremmo a essere troppi buoni giocatori\ottime promesse senza big assoluti? cioè l'unico certo del posto è Montolivo? io credo ci servano anche 2 nomi grossi subito, poi i giovani avranno il loro spazio, dando via i cessi si spera... qualcuno ha un link per la semiufficialità per Poli? E spero che non perdiam Fossati se no siam dei polli



l'unico acquisto nell'ordine dei 10 milioni o superiore sarà il difensore centrale...al massimo potrebbe arrivare ogbonna...scordatevi altri acquisti altisonanti


----------



## ROQ (16 Maggio 2013)

spero che ti sbagli, io penso che almeno 1 grosso nome arrivi, e conoscendo la mentalità ( sbagliata) credo che il "colpo alla balotelli" lo farebbero piu facilmente a CC che in difesa, forse ho paura di ritrovarci con un paio di giovani decenti e Kucka come top player a sostituire Ambrosini... e la cosa triste è che Boateng-Kucka-Montolivo, con Poli\Cristante\Saponara\Jorginho? e uno tra Flamini e De jong magari... sarebbe comunque un miglioramento rispetto al CC attuale


----------



## 2515 (16 Maggio 2013)

Io trovo che stiano cercando di prendere più giovani buoni e interessanti prima possibile, in modo da permettere a galliani, una volta superati i preliminari di Champions, di usare i soldi che ne derivano per il suo solito colpo in extremis. E nel caso sarebbe di sicuro un centrocampista, per mentalità societaria non sarà mai un difensore.


----------



## Ale (16 Maggio 2013)

con tutti questi pareri positivi sull'arrivo di poli, immagino le magliette andranno a ruba


----------



## ROQ (16 Maggio 2013)

comunque io non ho trovato l'ufficialità anzi ho letto che il DS della samp ha detto "se il milan è interessato a poli ce lo farà sapere, parliamo di un giocatore nel giro della nazionale con oltre 100 presenze in nazionale etc" , tipiche dichiarazioni di chi vuole sparare alto, altrove ho letto che daremmo anche la comproprietà di Fossati (più giovane di 3 anni), boh


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Maggio 2013)

classiche dichiarazioni di rito


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Maggio 2013)

buon colpo, da noi può fare il salto di qualità


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Maggio 2013)

Secondo me si sta per aprire un discorso più ampio con ovviamente Poli, Zazà, Regini e dalla nostra Fossati e qualche altro giovanotto


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Maggio 2013)

Non vedo l'ora arrivi, non mi dispiace affatto


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Maggio 2013)

ottimo, può far bene


----------



## 2515 (16 Maggio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Secondo me si sta per aprire un discorso più ampio con ovviamente Poli, Zazà, Regini e dalla nostra Fossati e qualche altro giovanotto



Regini non mi dispiacerebbe affatto, Galliani disse che il milan voleva prendere un centrale giovane, dopo che Vergara era già stato a far le visite, se dev'essere un giovane italiano lui non mi dispiace, ha un bel piede.


----------



## robs91 (16 Maggio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> con tutti questi pareri positivi sull'arrivo di poli, immagino le magliette andranno a ruba


faranno una presentazione ufficiale a san siro


----------



## Jino (16 Maggio 2013)

Milanscout ha scritto:


> *Poli:"Un motivo per andare al Milan ? Da piccolo tifavo per loro" *



Probabile quindi si godrebbe a sentirgli esaltare il Milan e sminuire l'Inter per l'ennesima volta


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Maggio 2013)

non mi dispiace, non mi fa impazzire, ma almeno non è uno scarparo sconosciuto tipo traorè, e non ha il cervello di dimensioni di una nocciolina di muntari.  

inoltre se le contropartite sono valoti e calvano ben venga, mi pare si siano rivelati 2 mezzi flop, mentre mi spiacerebbe perdere a 0 fossati, vorrei vederlo in A prima di darlo via in modo definitivo.

zaza è un altro che mi piacerebbe prendere a metà con la samp, ma poi lo presterei.


----------



## 2515 (16 Maggio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Probabile quindi si godrebbe a sentirgli esaltare il Milan e sminuire l'Inter per l'ennesima volta



si è già lamentato dell'inter e ha già detto che tifa milan, gli manca solo la firma..XD


----------



## If Everyone Cared (16 Maggio 2013)

io preferirei iniziare dai titolari anziché dare la priorità ai rincalzi.
ma è una mia idea, comunque.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Maggio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> io preferirei iniziare dai titolari anziché dare la priorità ai rincalzi.
> ma è una mia idea, comunque.



Perchè Poli sarà una riserva???Sarà il giocatore migliore,dal punto di vista tecnico,che il Milan prenderà nel mercato estivo.


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Maggio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> io preferirei iniziare dai titolari anziché dare la priorità ai rincalzi.
> ma è una mia idea, comunque.



presumo che poli sarà un titolare, altrimenti panca per panca, andava alla juve. 

e se lui sarà un titolare, questo la dice lunga su quale sarà il budget estivo per fare mercato.


----------



## runner (17 Maggio 2013)

Poli a mio avviso farebbe il vice Montolivo in caso di indisponibilità, ma potrebbero giocare anche insieme....

comunque Poli, Cristante, Montolivo, Saponara e Jorginho sono tutti di un ottimo livello tecnico!!


----------



## iceman. (17 Maggio 2013)

Normale, pirlo alla sua eta' vinceva la champions e si affermava a livello internazionale, pero' almeno sa trattare il pallone meglio dimtari nocerino e flamini


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Maggio 2013)

Le uniche perplassitàsono fisiche
sinora è più le volte che è stato infortunato di quelle in cui ha giocato


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Maggio 2013)

*Ds Sampdoria:"Poli? Se il Milan è davvero interessato, ci chiamerà e ne parleremo. So che il ragazzo è stato seguito".*


----------



## Milanscout (17 Maggio 2013)

Di certo non possono dire che é giá nostro


----------



## Dexter (18 Maggio 2013)

stasera vediamo come se la cava contro la juve,gioca mezzala destra. a fine partita potrebbe anche dire qualcosa sul futuro,chissà.


----------



## The P (18 Maggio 2013)

Immagino tutti con gli occhi puntati su di lui stase


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Maggio 2013)

il ds ha parlato di obiang dicendo che rimane sicuramente, mentre su poli e icardi (che presumibilmente sono già venduti) si è mantenuto sul vago. 

secondo me è praticamente fatta, poi certo bisognerà sedersi ad un tavolo e trattare, visto che quasi sicuramente ci sarà anche uno scambio di comproprietà, giovani e quant'altro. 

però a grandi linee penso che ci sia già un accordo sulla parola.


----------



## The P (18 Maggio 2013)

per fortuna l'ho visto in altre partite, perché se è quello di questa sera non ci siamo proprio


----------



## Frikez (18 Maggio 2013)

È meglio Flamini


----------



## The P (18 Maggio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> È meglio Flamini



ma dici seriamente?


----------



## Frikez (18 Maggio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> ma dici seriamente?



ROTFL


----------



## The Ripper (18 Maggio 2013)

non avrà fatto un partitone ma riesce a dare ordine. cosa che da noi non sa fare nessuno se non montolvio.


----------



## The P (18 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> non avrà fatto un partitone ma riesce a dare ordine. cosa che da noi non sa fare nessuno se non montolvio.



sisi oltre a dare ordine devo dire che sa posizionarsi bene in campo. E' quasi sempre nel vivo del gioco e quando contrasta non contrasta a vuoto come molti dei nostri falegnami.

Molto meglio a sinistra però.


----------



## 2515 (18 Maggio 2013)

Poli è un giocatore capace di fare tutto in modo discreto, non finirò mai di ripeterlo ma è come parlare di montolivo più giovane, anche la loro storia è simile, ovvero un talento che tutti ci si aspettava sarebbe esploso più o meno in questo periodo, ma che invece ha progredito più lentamente, anche per non aver avuto forse la grande occasione di giocare molto in una squadra importante. Da noi Montolivo ha fatto un triplo carpiato come salto, diventando di fatto l'uomo fondamentale del milan, più di tutti gli altri giocatori, compresi balo ed elsha, infatti i punti li abbiamo iniziati a fare quando si è svegliato lui e ne abbiamo fatti pochi o quando era appannato o quando non c'era e basta.

Io da Poli non mi aspetto che diventi un campione, ma è un giocatore di calcio valido in entrambe le fasi, non è basso e con un po' di miglioramento fisico può essere valido da ogni punto di vista. Secondo me è uno che se dimostrerà di avere la personalità potrà fare un'ottimo salto di qualità, i giocatori come lui, completi ma non eccelsi in nulla, dipendono unicamente dalla personalità. Anche lo stesso Montolivo destava forti dubbi su questo, le sue capacità tecnico-fisiche non erano segrete, ma la personalità di essere un leader in una big e la continuità che ne deriva lo hanno fatto esplodere definitivamente. Vediamo se Poli potrà ripercorrere il suo medesimo percorso.


----------



## ROQ (18 Maggio 2013)

Spero che non diamo via Fossati in comproprietà che magari è meno pronto al grande salto ma dovrebbe avere più potenziale , altrimenti sono soldi sprecati, diversamente è a costi contenuti è sicuramente una eccellente riserva


----------



## peppe75 (18 Maggio 2013)

fossati credo che finirà al sassuolo per amicizia del presidente!!
comunque poli è un ottimo giocatore....primo acquisto della stagione!!


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (18 Maggio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Poli è un giocatore capace di fare tutto in modo discreto, non finirò mai di ripeterlo ma è come parlare di montolivo più giovane, anche la loro storia è simile, ovvero un talento che tutti ci si aspettava sarebbe esploso più o meno in questo periodo, ma che invece ha progredito più lentamente, anche per non aver avuto forse la grande occasione di giocare molto in una squadra importante. Da noi Montolivo ha fatto un triplo carpiato come salto, diventando di fatto l'uomo fondamentale del milan, più di tutti gli altri giocatori, compresi balo ed elsha, infatti i punti li abbiamo iniziati a fare quando si è svegliato lui e ne abbiamo fatti pochi o quando era appannato o quando non c'era e basta.
> 
> Io da Poli non mi aspetto che diventi un campione, ma è un giocatore di calcio valido in entrambe le fasi, non è basso e con un po' di miglioramento fisico può essere valido da ogni punto di vista. Secondo me è uno che se dimostrerà di avere la personalità potrà fare un'ottimo salto di qualità, i giocatori come lui, completi ma non eccelsi in nulla, dipendono unicamente dalla personalità. Anche lo stesso Montolivo destava forti dubbi su questo, le sue capacità tecnico-fisiche non erano segrete, ma la personalità di essere un leader in una big e la continuità che ne deriva lo hanno fatto esplodere definitivamente. Vediamo se Poli potrà ripercorrere il suo medesimo percorso.



sottoscrivo,sono molto soddisfatto del suo acquisto


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Maggio 2013)

Con la maglia dell'Inter contro la Juventus fece un partitone nonostante la sconfitta, mi impressionò parecchio...

Sicuramente non è in crescita ultimamente ma magari il cambio d'aria potrebbe fargli bene.


----------



## Graxx (19 Maggio 2013)

Poli a me piace e spero davvero che oltre a venire da noi cresca e diventi un giocatore importante...per quanto riguarda Fossati purtroppo se non lo dai in comproprietà nessuno te lo valorizza...non c'è niente da fare..o è talmente forte che anche se va in prestito lo fanno giocare lo stesso o la via è quella che ho detto io...


----------



## Doctore (19 Maggio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> sisi oltre a dare ordine devo dire che sa posizionarsi bene in campo. E' quasi sempre nel vivo del gioco e quando contrasta non contrasta a vuoto come molti dei nostri falegnami.
> 
> Molto meglio a sinistra però.


Daccordissimo..L unico scarparo del milan che faceva i contrasti non a vuoto e' stato il mitico ringhio


----------



## Underhill84 (19 Maggio 2013)

ma siamo così sicuri d'averlo preso?? non ho ancora sentito una dichiarazione in tal senso


----------



## The P (19 Maggio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Daccordissimo..L unico scarparo del milan che faceva i contrasti non a vuoto e' stato il mitico ringhio



ringhio tra l'altro era tecnicamente scarsissimo, ma sapava giocare a calcio come pochi. Leggeva il campo in una maniera incredibile. Bei ricordi!


----------



## ROQ (19 Maggio 2013)

Gattuso imho era scoppiato da anni, e tatticamente lo ritengo molto sopravvalutato, ho sempre pensato che era da dar via con Pirlo tra il 2006 ed il 2007.... te li strapagavano e li sostituivi con giocatori più giovani e soprattutto più forti, quindi ben vengano i giocatori come Poli che più o meno san fare tutto, pur non essendo fenomeni, soprattutto come riserve sono eccellenti


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Maggio 2013)

Secondo le ultime notizie il Milan sembrerebbe intenzionato a offrire non più di *4 milioni di euro*, essendo Poli in scadenza, mentre la *Sampdoria *chiederebbe almeno *6 milioni*. 

E' sempre più probabile che a questo punto venga inserita nella trattativa una *contropartita tecnica*: i blucerchiati avrebbero fatto il nome di* Marco Ezio Fossati*.


----------



## The Ripper (22 Maggio 2013)

ma, a questo punto, Poli l'ha chiesto Seedorf? è un acquisto fatto dalla dirigenza così a pene di ornitorinco?
A me piace ma se deve essere acquistato ci deve essere qualcuno che l'ha chiesto no?


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma, a questo punto, Poli l'ha chiesto Seedorf? è un acquisto fatto dalla dirigenza così a pene di ornitorinco?
> A me piace ma se deve essere acquistato ci deve essere qualcuno che l'ha chiesto no?


La dirigenza del Milan ha mai seguito i dettami dell'allenatore???


----------



## Jino (22 Maggio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La dirigenza del Milan ha mai seguito i dettami dell'allenatore???



Si appunto


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Maggio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si appunto



Infatti.....


----------



## runner (22 Maggio 2013)

secondo me conoscendo l' ambiente dopo il caos di Allegri si Allegri no e i giocatori che sono in scadenza, poi quelli che devono essere ceduti, prima di un mese non si saprà nulla di Poli....

anche se mi piacerebbe troppo che arrivasse in Rossonero!!


----------



## Jino (22 Maggio 2013)

Il che è una cosa agghiacciante. Il Milan dell'ultimo decennio ha seguito solo i saldi e gli sconti che il mercato offriva. Non le necessità del mister.


----------



## iceman. (22 Maggio 2013)

Almeno questo bisogna prenderlo


----------



## Jino (22 Maggio 2013)

Ehh con calma. Non sappiamo nemmeno chi sarà il nostro allenatore. Non si sa se avremo la disponibilità economica. Non sappiamo se la Samp ce lo regala. E poi abbiamo già comprato De Jong.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Maggio 2013)

sembrerebbe che Poli sia stato chiesto da Allegri... ma ora che Allegri va via il Milan non è più così sicuro di prenderlo... c'è anche la Juve sul giocatore.


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2013)

Esatto.* Sembra che se Allegri lascerà il Milan (ormai è sicuro) il Milan potrebbe abbandonare la pista Poli*


----------



## drama 84 (22 Maggio 2013)

non ci serve visto che siamo su Fabregas e Eriksen


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Maggio 2013)

è un incubo


----------



## iceman. (22 Maggio 2013)

Io lo prenderei lo stesso. A quelle cifre (4/5) milioni e' da fare.


----------



## The Ripper (22 Maggio 2013)

eeeeh ma Allegri voleva solo falegnami 
Saponara, Poli, tipici boscaioli canadesi.


----------



## The P (22 Maggio 2013)

Va be questa è una bella illazione giornalistica.

Se era vicino l'accordo si farà.


----------



## Dexter (22 Maggio 2013)

rinnoviamo ad ambrosini che è meglio


----------



## jaws (22 Maggio 2013)

Magari aspettano una settimana in più, non è detto che non lo prendono


----------



## MisterBet (22 Maggio 2013)

Secondo me sono solo chiacchiere...dubito che settimana scorsa, quando si parlava di Poli vicino, al Milan pensassero che Allegri sarebbe stato l'allenatore dell'anno prossimo o che lo stesso Allegri pensasse di restare...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> eeeeh ma Allegri voleva solo falegnami
> Saponara, Poli, tipici boscaioli canadesi.


anche nainggolan è un boscaiolo dello zimbawe però


----------



## Ale (22 Maggio 2013)

e meno male.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Maggio 2013)

Avanti con Nocerino dai


----------



## Frikez (22 Maggio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Va be questa è una bella illazione giornalistica.



Appunto, sta sparata è di un tale Luca Uccello su Twitter.


----------



## The P (22 Maggio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Appunto, sta sparata è di un tale Luca Uccello su Twitter.



ahahah ambè


----------



## Butcher (22 Maggio 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Secondo me sono solo chiacchiere...dubito che settimana scorsa, quando si parlava di Poli vicino, al Milan pensassero che Allegri sarebbe stato l'allenatore dell'anno prossimo o che lo stesso Allegri pensasse di restare...



.


----------



## runner (22 Maggio 2013)

si ma poi quando dicono "il Milan" a chi si riferiscono?
cioè qua sono tutti in un caos totale tra allenatori e presidente figurati se pensano a Poli.....


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Maggio 2013)

Il Milan prenderà il ragazzo lo stesso.Non credi che Allegri c'entrasse più di tanto nel suo acquisto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Maggio 2013)

Allegri è un dead man walking da gennaio, non è vero dai, lo dicono per destabilizzare.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Maggio 2013)

perchè?? e chi vuole Seedorf a centrocampo?? Pirlo e Ambrosini?


----------



## iceman. (22 Maggio 2013)

Hanno poco da destabilizzare a mio avviso.


----------



## 2515 (22 Maggio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il Milan prenderà il ragazzo lo stesso.Non credi che Allegri c'entrasse più di tanto nel suo acquisto.



Hernanes fu vicino al milan quando allenava leonardo, poi leonardo fu preso a pedate da Berlusconi e non se ne fece più nulla.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Maggio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Hernanes fu vicino al milan quando allenava leonardo, poi leonardo fu preso a pedate da Berlusconi e non se ne fece più nulla.



Due costi, due operazioni e due momenti differenti...


----------



## 2515 (22 Maggio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Due costi, due operazioni e due momenti differenti...



evita di parlare di costi, quell'estate hanno preso ibra e robinho, i soldi per hernanes c'erano.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Maggio 2013)

drama 84 ha scritto:


> non ci serve visto che siamo su Fabregas e Eriksen


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Maggio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> evita di parlare di costi, quell'estate hanno preso ibra e robinho, i soldi per hernanes c'erano.



Apposta perchè era in programma Ibra (non crederai che hanno deciso di comprarlo a Ferragosto?), non c'era spazio per lui...

Evidentemente poteva venire al posto di Robinho, ma era già della Lazio...


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Hanno poco da destabilizzare a mio avviso.



In effetti siamo già bravi da soli


----------



## Jino (23 Maggio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Hernanes fu vicino al milan quando allenava leonardo, poi leonardo fu preso a pedate da Berlusconi e non se ne fece più nulla.



Hernanes non fu mai vicino al Milan, il presidente del San Paolo ha ribadito molte volte di aver ricevuto offerte ridicole dal Milan. Si parlava di casse di banane.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Maggio 2013)

Dai non scherzi amo, l'unico obiettivo realistico e decente e non arriva nemmeno lui?


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Maggio 2013)

*Secondo Pedullà ieri altro contatto Sampdoria-Milan per Poli, la Sampdoria ha chiesto garanzie, Il Milan ha fatto sapere che il giocatore piace molto e l'idea e comunque di farlo arrivare lo stesso aldilà se Allegri rimane al Milan o meno. Prima però i rossoneri vogliono "chiudere" la questione allenatore.*


----------



## 2515 (3 Giugno 2013)

Ormai arriverà di sicuro. Bene.


----------



## Ale (3 Giugno 2013)

carosello time..


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (3 Giugno 2013)

Tanto Allegri comunque non lo farebbe giocare.


----------



## runner (3 Giugno 2013)

Poli va benissimo!!


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2013)

Sky riporta che il *Milan è vicinissimo all'acquisto di Andrea Poli* dalla Samp. L'acquisto dovrebbe essere finalizzato nei prossimi giorni. A fargli posto, nel centrocampo rossonero, sarà *Nocerino*. Se l'affare dovesse saltare (ma è improbabile) sul giocatore potrebbe tornare la Juve.


----------



## Dexter (3 Giugno 2013)

benissimo! spero solo non si picchi con balotelli,in nazionale hanno discusso per tutto il secondo tempo contro san marino


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Giugno 2013)

poi al posto di Nocerino va benissimo


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Giugno 2013)

Bene speriamo si chiuda in fretta,non mi fido dei gobbi


----------



## Doctore (3 Giugno 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> poi al posto di Nocerino va benissimo


a sto punto anche un primavera va bene al posto di nocerino


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Giugno 2013)

Buonissimo acquisto, speriamo.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (3 Giugno 2013)

bene bene,saponara vergara e poli più eventualmente salamon se rimane,cristante e petagna sono un ottimo antipasto.

Credo che uno tra nainggolan e ogbonna dovrebbe arrivare..più cerci e qualche acquisto di "contorno" tipo kucka,jorginho,antonelli,gente del genere insomma. Mi riterrei soddisfatto

- - - Aggiornato - - -

bene bene,saponara vergara e poli più eventualmente salamon se rimane,cristante e petagna sono un ottimo antipasto.

Credo che uno tra nainggolan e ogbonna dovrebbe arrivare..più cerci e qualche acquisto di "contorno" tipo kucka,jorginho,antonelli,gente del genere insomma. Mi riterrei soddisfatto


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky riporta che il *Milan è vicinissimo all'acquisto di Andrea Poli* dalla Samp. L'acquisto dovrebbe essere finalizzato nei prossimi giorni. A fargli posto, nel centrocampo rossonero, sarà *Nocerino*. Se l'affare dovesse saltare (ma è improbabile) sul giocatore potrebbe tornare la Juve.



.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Giugno 2013)

Poli al posto di Nocerino comunque è un altro indizio al fatto che il modulo dovrebbe cambiare. Si cede una mezz'ala per prendere un centrocampista centrale più portato all'impostazione che all'inserimento.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Giugno 2013)

Ottimo direi.


----------



## Gollume (3 Giugno 2013)

Poli un buon centrocampista giovane. Non eccelle nè in costruzione nè interdizione, ma se la cava bene in entrambe.
Saponara poi, che è un trquartista bravo e giovane voglio vederlo in prima squadra.
Ogbonna e Cerci, due buoni giocatori. Ma sono questi i nomi per fare il salto di qualità? Troppo poco per competere con la Juve.

Dobbiamo trovare il centrocampista che ci fa la differenza a fianco di Montolivo. Che preghiamo in Dio che non si rompa neanche 10 giorni in un campionato, sennò si vede che gioco da schifo facciamo.


----------



## The P (3 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Poli al posto di Nocerino comunque è un altro indizio al fatto che il modulo dovrebbe cambiare. Si cede una mezz'ala per prendere un centrocampista centrale più portato all'impostazione che all'inserimento.



Mi sembra davvero impensabile che Allegri schieri una formazione così "offensiva".
Chissà, magari B. ha fatto il suo gioco.


----------



## Gollume (3 Giugno 2013)

Se prendi Poli, Kucka e Naingolaan. Allora così il centrocampo è ok.
Vendi Nocerino, Flamini e Ambrosini.


----------



## 2515 (3 Giugno 2013)

Nocerino-Poli
Traoré-Cristante
Flamini-Saponara
Bojan-Petagna
Robinho-Cerci
Zaccardo-Ogbonna
Yepes-Vergara

Bé così mi andrebbe più che bene, ma se aggiungessimo un cambio tipo
Ambrosini-Nainggolan
sarebbe un centrocampo di tutt'altro spessore.


----------



## peppe75 (3 Giugno 2013)

cominiciamo a prendere...che i preliminari si avvicinano...Poli arriva presto!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Giugno 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Nocerino-Poli
> Traoré-Cristante
> Bojan-Saponara
> Robinho-Cerci
> Yepes-Zaccardo


.


----------



## Jino (3 Giugno 2013)

Poi se è vero che arriva, non è stato convocato per la confederation, meglio cosi. Si fa tutta la preparazione con noi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Giugno 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Mi sembra davvero impensabile che Allegri schieri una formazione così "offensiva".
> Chissà, magari B. ha fatto il suo gioco.


La cessione di Nocerino è probabile, forse perderemo pure Flamini... in pratica restiamo senza mezz'ali, con il solo Boateng che può essere adattato in quel ruolo. Il resto sono tutti giocatori che possono andare benissimo come coppia di mediani in un 4-2-3-1. Si parla anche dell'interesse per Inler tra l'altro. Per me o sono impazziti a voler far giocare gente come quella lì nel ruolo di mezz'ala oppure davvero si cambierà modulo per esaltare le doti di Saponara come trequartista.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Giugno 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> a sto punto anche un primavera va bene al posto di nocerino



anche io e te


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Giugno 2013)

*Ds Sampdoria:"Se il Milan vuole Poli, prima deve parlare con la Sampdoria. Ne parli con noi".*


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (4 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;201251 ha scritto:


> *Ds Sampdoria:"Se il Milan vuole Poli, prima deve parlare con la Sampdoria. Ne parli con noi".*



Cioè è vicinissimo ma non ne abbiamo ancora parlato con la Samp?


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Giugno 2013)

Mah non capisco l'altro giorno ha detto che ne hanno parlato e oggi se ne esce con questa frase


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Giugno 2013)

dichiarazioni inutili o quasi


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Giugno 2013)

*Tommasini a Sky Sport24:"Poli è rossonero al 90%."*


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Giugno 2013)

Bene bene. Il problema è che in uscita non si muove una paglia...


----------



## 2515 (4 Giugno 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Bene bene. Il problema è che in uscita non si muove una paglia...



il problema del mercato in uscita è che non si può sbagliare alcun acquisto, di conseguenza ogni giocatore da silurare può essere usato come contropartita per ridurre i vari prezzi, eccetto Poli che verrà preso per 3 milioni più uno o due giovani in comproprietà.
Nocerino e Traoré ad esempio andrebbero a Torino, ma bisogna vedere se si prende Cerci e se Ogbonna va davvero alla Juve. E' ovvio che Cerci non dispiaccia, ma non si può mai dire che non si possa trovare un esterno magari pure più giovane ma ugualmente bravo. Inoltre Cerci bisogna attendere la risoluzione della comproprietà tra torino e fiorentina, quindi sti due di centrocampo devono aspettare che la situazione si sblocchi per sloggiare.

Flamini e Ambrosini invece devono solo non rinnovare, è molto semplice e Bojan non verrà riscattato.

Per Robinho la società vuole ottenere il massimo possibile dal santos.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (4 Giugno 2013)

Sempre bello quando c'è aria fresca a centrocampo, speriamo bene


----------



## Tobi (4 Giugno 2013)

montolivo poli cristante saponara de jong... serve almeno un altro centrocampista.. naingolaan sarebbe perfetto


----------



## 2515 (4 Giugno 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> montolivo poli cristante saponara de jong... serve almeno un altro centrocampista.. naingolaan sarebbe perfetto



Magari.. Nainggolan nel suo ruolo è inferiore solo a Vidal in Serie A ed è nell'età giusta per compiere il salto qualitativo decisivo. Avremmo il centrocampo migliore d'italia dopo la juve.


----------



## Underhill84 (4 Giugno 2013)

Cioè dai ma quanto ci vuole a chiudere per un Poli qualsiasi? ._.


----------



## runner (4 Giugno 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> montolivo poli cristante saponara de jong... serve almeno un altro centrocampista.. naingolaan sarebbe perfetto



esatto!!


----------



## DannySa (4 Giugno 2013)

Poli al posto di qualsiasi nostro centrocampista tranne Montolivo è un passo avanti mica indifferente.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (4 Giugno 2013)

E' un acquisto intelligente, almeno apparentemente. Non è Traorè, o uno sconosciuto a caso, Poli è un buon giocatore e in una squadra come il Milan può fare il salto di qualità !


----------



## runner (4 Giugno 2013)

poi lo vedo molto determinato e con le grandi sfide si esalta!!

tutto sommato anche in Nazionale a fine stagione ha fatto un bel gol....


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Giugno 2013)

*Ds Sampdoria:	"Siamo in stand-by perché il Milan ha preso tempo con il rinnovo di Allegri. Penso che Poli interessi molto al Milan, che però in questo momento non sono in grado di chiudere l'operazione"*


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;201771 ha scritto:


> *Ds Sampdoria:	"Siamo in stand-by perché il Milan ha preso tempo con il rinnovo di Allegri. Penso che Poli interessi molto al Milan, che però in questo momento non sono in grado di chiudere l'operazione"*



Oddio ma è lo stesso di ieri? Ma di che si fa?

Quanti mesi ci vorranno per chiudere per POLIIII


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Giugno 2013)

Sì, ha perso tempo col rinnovo di Allegri e allora? Adesso abbiamo risolto, che aspettano a chiudere? Comunque queste dichiarazioni indicano quanto siamo vicini al giocatore.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Giugno 2013)

Speriamo, meglio chiudere in fretta, non mi fido dei gobbi si sa mai.


----------



## runner (5 Giugno 2013)

secondo me vogliono sapere prima se uno tra AMbro, Noce o Flaminì di sicuro se ne va.....

sta storia della rosa di 25 giocatori mi puzza.....della serie "si acquista solo se qualcuno parte"


----------



## Jino (5 Giugno 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> secondo me vogliono sapere prima se uno tra AMbro, Noce o Flaminì di sicuro se ne va.....
> 
> sta storia della rosa di 25 giocatori mi puzza.....della serie "si acquista solo se qualcuno parte"



Beh ma Flamini visto che è in scadenza già sai se rimarrà o meno.


----------



## The Ripper (5 Giugno 2013)

dai è ufficiale.
probabilmente si stanno metterndo d'accordo per qualche giovane da inserire nella trattativa o sugli ultimi milioncini.
certo che però pagare Poli 6 mln e vedere Djuricic andare al Benfica per la stessa cifra...brrrr...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Giugno 2013)

Poli credo che andrebbe a sostituire Nocerino, per caratteristiche è simile, anche lui è un incursore.


The Ripper ha scritto:


> dai è ufficiale.
> probabilmente si stanno metterndo d'accordo per qualche giovane da inserire nella trattativa o sugli ultimi milioncini.
> certo che però pagare Poli 6 mln e vedere Djuricic andare al Benfica per la stessa cifra...brrrr...


Speriamo, credo sia uno dei pochi giocatori buoni che possiamo permetterci sulla piazza.


----------



## Milo (5 Giugno 2013)

La Samp: "siamo ai dettagli"

Gazzetta.it


Bene cosi


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Giugno 2013)

il Ds ha detto che il Milan non ha ancora fatto il passo decisivo, vediamo ma credo si farà


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Giugno 2013)

questo si che è un acquisto di mercato, altro che civelli o simili


----------



## prebozzio (5 Giugno 2013)

Ottimo, è un giocatore POLIvalente.

Battutacce a parte, è un buonissimo inserimento. Si parla della metà o di tutto il cartellino?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Giugno 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ottimo, è un giocatore POLIvalente.
> 
> Battutacce a parte, è un buonissimo inserimento. Si parla della metà o di tutto il cartellino?



tutto il cartellino,è in scadenza l'anno prossimo


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Giugno 2013)

Secondo il quotidiano genovese *il Secolo XIX Andrea Poli è vicinissimo al Milan*. 
Stando alle ultime però pare che *la Sampdoria voglia inserire nella trattativa Bartosz Salamon*. 
Da definire l'eventuale formula e da capire se Allegri vorrà privarsi del polacco.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Giugno 2013)

Potremmo darlo in comproprietà, almeno giocherebbe


----------



## iceman. (5 Giugno 2013)

Che palle, mesi e mesi per un giocatore normale. Per non cacciare due milioni in piu'.
Che pena


----------



## jaws (5 Giugno 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Che palle, mesi e mesi per un giocatore normale. Per non cacciare due milioni in piu'.
> Che pena



Mesi e mesi?
Ma se siamo agli inizi di giugno


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Giugno 2013)

comproprietà si altro no, la gazzetta riporta che il ds della Sampdoria ha chiesto informazioni anche su Saponara ma il Milan non lo vuole cedere, vorrei ben vedere


----------



## runner (5 Giugno 2013)

ma che senso ha dare Salamon e non pagare la differenza di due mln che poi magari Salamon tra due anni ne vale 10.....


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Giugno 2013)

no ma scusate quanto ce lo vogliono far pagare sto Poli? =_=


----------



## 2515 (5 Giugno 2013)

Salamon non verrà di sicuro dato, l'abbiamo pagato 4 milioni, è un investimento di una certa importanza. Inoltre piace ad Allegri e in questi giorni pure Bonera l'ha definito un gran talento (lui sarà un cesso ma di campioni ne ha visti eccome) a livello europeo. Gli daranno Calvano e/o Fossati in comproprietà.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Giugno 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> no ma scusate quanto ce lo vogliono far pagare sto Poli? =_=


da quanto so chiedono circa 6,5 milioni, non poco visto che gli scade il contratto nel 2014.


----------



## ROQ (5 Giugno 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Salamon non verrà di sicuro dato, l'abbiamo pagato 4 milioni, è un investimento di una certa importanza. Inoltre piace ad Allegri e in questi giorni pure Bonera l'ha definito un gran talento (lui sarà un cesso ma di campioni ne ha visti eccome) a livello europeo. Gli daranno Calvano e/o Fossati in comproprietà.



Calvano passi, ma Fossati sarebbe una idiozia, potenzialmente è più forte di Poli, tanto varrebbe fare rientrare alla base direttamente lui


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> comproprietà si altro no, ho letto sulla gazzetta che il ds della Sampdoria ha chiesto informazioni anche su Saponara ma il milan non lo vuole cedere, vorrei ben vedere



cioè ma vogliono venderci un giocatore solo a patto che gliene diamo uno appena preso? ci hanno confuso col genoa per caso?


----------



## 2515 (5 Giugno 2013)

ROQ ha scritto:


> Calvano passi, ma Fossati sarebbe una idiozia, potenzialmente è più forte di Poli, tanto varrebbe fare rientrare alla base direttamente lui



Fossati infatti non verrebbe dato per intero ma in comproprietà e la cosa non mi dispiacerebbe affatto. La comproprietà è meglio del prestito perché sennò non lo fanno giocare, almeno così vediamo come se la cava in A.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Giugno 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> cioè ma vogliono venderci un giocatore solo a patto che gliene diamo uno appena preso? ci hanno confuso col genoa per caso?



probabile  , posso capire salamon (che da noi non gioca) ma venire a chiederci saponara  ma figuriamoci se lo diamo via, visto il modulo non mi stupirei se allegri lo lancia da subito dietro le punte. Dai se aspettano un po facciamo lo scambio Poli-Civelli  , Civelli è nuovo


----------



## The Ripper (5 Giugno 2013)

Salamon non mi ispira fiducia ma lo terrei. Almeno vederlo all'opera prima di un giudizio definitivo...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (5 Giugno 2013)

Poli può anche rimanere dov'è a sto punto.


----------



## ROQ (5 Giugno 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Fossati infatti non verrebbe dato per intero ma in comproprietà e la cosa non mi dispiacerebbe affatto. La comproprietà è meglio del prestito perché sennò non lo fanno giocare, almeno così vediamo come se la cava in A.



si ma se poi fa bene rischi di pagare il doppio la metà di un giocatore che era tuo, come faceva moratti, se il giocatore è forte deve giocare comunque se no non ha senso che se lo son presi, perchè tutti sti problemi li abbiam sempre noi? come quando chiediamo un giocatore e a noi chiedono cifre astronomiche, che non siamo manco più spendaccioni, di Poli se ne parla già da troppo tempo e da 4 mln siam passati a 7, con le comproprietà richieste che passano da Salamon a Saponara, ma neanche sta trattativa si riesce a chiudere veloce?


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Giugno 2013)

Ultimi aggiornamenti by *Paolo Bargiggia* : "La trattativa per quanto riguarda *Andrea Poli è stata definita. Si parla di 3 milioni di euro cash più la comproprietà di Fossati*. *Cerci rimane un obiettivo, ma solo nel caso in cui Robinho dovesse essere ceduto *al Santos. Prima, però, Torino e Fiorentina devono chiarire la situazione, essendo il cartellino del calciatore a metà tra i due club."

Infine, sempre secondo il giornalista* il Lione valuta Lovren 8-9 milioni*.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Giugno 2013)

c'è il ds della samp su sportitalia


----------



## Brain84 (5 Giugno 2013)

Se lo dice Bargiggia-Supersayan dai vestiti quantomeno discutibili, significa che Poli non lo prenderemo mai.


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Giugno 2013)

Beh 3+ Fossati andrebbe bene, da loro almeno può crescere bene


----------



## Milo (6 Giugno 2013)

Spendiamo il meno possibile per altri (speriamo) colpi, bene così!!


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Giugno 2013)

Tra Poli e Honda si rischia di aumentare la qualità del centrocampo di tantissimo spendendo tipo 4 milioni.


Assurdo.


Sono contentissimo per Fossati, la Samp è la piazza giusta e prende il posto tecnicamente proprio di Poli, al momento non c'è nessuno che lo può panchinare.


----------



## ROQ (6 Giugno 2013)

speriamo di non ritrovarci a pagare Poli il doppio o il triplo, perchè Fossati andrà riportato alla base. Ma siamo sicuri che non sia già pronto?


----------



## Lollo7zar (6 Giugno 2013)

Fossati non è niente di che, glielo lascerei anche tutto pur se poli non è che mi entusiasmi chissà quanto....


----------



## Dexter (6 Giugno 2013)

*Si parla di un ingaggio di poco superiore al milione di euro a stagione.*

finalmente un ingaggio umano...se fosse davvero cosi ottima operazione.


----------



## BB7 (6 Giugno 2013)

Poli non mi piace ma se le cifre sono basse ci sta


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Giugno 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Tra Poli e Honda si rischia di aumentare la qualità del centrocampo di tantissimo spendendo tipo 4 milioni.
> 
> 
> Assurdo.
> ...



Ma Honda è un nome campato per aria ? Non mi pare ne abbia parlato nessuno ...


----------



## Elshafenomeno (6 Giugno 2013)

Io non capisco tutto questo scetticismo vero Poli...è un giocatore che ha corsa, gamba e grinta da vendere...nel nostro centrocampo attuale parrebbe Crujiff


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Giugno 2013)

honda cmq sarebbe da gennaio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Giugno 2013)

Il problema è che Bargiggia è uno dei giornalisti meno credibili della piazza. Probabilmente domani arriveranno le smentite di un Ds a caso.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (6 Giugno 2013)

intanto aspettando poli, secondo criscitiello domattina colazione di lavoro tra preziosi e galliani:* "Genoa-Milan, intesa per Kucka. Petagna la contropartita"*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Giugno 2013)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> intanto aspettando poli, secondo criscitiello domattina colazione di lavoro tra preziosi e galliani:* "Genoa-Milan, intesa per Kucka. Petagna la contropartita"*



Cavolata; stamattina Galliani ha detto che è Petagna il sostituto di Pazzini.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (6 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Cavolata; stamattina Galliani ha detto che è Petagna il sostituto di Pazzini.



prenditela con criscitiello,è colpa sua


----------



## ROQ (7 Giugno 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> Io non capisco tutto questo scetticismo vero Poli...è un giocatore che ha corsa, gamba e grinta da vendere...nel nostro centrocampo attuale parrebbe Crujiff



gratis, ma se non fanno i [email protected] come la fiorentina con montolivo si trova un accordo e si prende qualche mese prima, sarebbe l'ideale per tutti


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Giugno 2013)

*Ag Salamon apre alla Sampdoria nell'ambito Poli-Milan: "Credo che il Milan non voglia privarsene del tutto. A Genova però potrebbe trovare una piazza giusta e tranquilla per mostrare il proprio talento".*


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Giugno 2013)

Secondo *Sky Sport 24, Milan e Sampdoria *avrebbero fissato un incontro dopo la *Crociera rossonera *organizzata dal Milan, dove saranno presenti anche l'a.d. *Adriano Galliani *ed il tecnico *Massimiliano Allegri*.

Quasi sicuramente *Poli* non sarà pagato solo in cash ma verranno girate alla Samp *contropartite tecniche*.
Si fa soprattutto il nome di *Bartosz Salamon*, arrivato a gennaio dal *Brescia*.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Giugno 2013)

Ds Sampdoria:*E' il Milan che deve comprare Poli,* non noi che dobbiamo venderlo. Io non posso dire nulla su questa trattativa, chiedete a Ariedo Braida".


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Giugno 2013)

Arriverà?


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Giugno 2013)

quanto ci fate che esattamente a metà della crociera se lo prende la juve?


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Giugno 2013)

Già, ci dobbiamo svegliare, anche se credo che la Samp è di parola, non credo che faccia le cose di dietro.


----------



## Underhill84 (10 Giugno 2013)

io è da quando son uscite le prime voci che dicevan che era fatta, che continuo a dire che finchè non firmano un ci credo... Questi son capaci di farselo scappare o fare uno dei loro teatrini per risparmiare 200mila €


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Giugno 2013)

Mi sa proprio che questo Salamon è stato una tangente pagata da Galliani a Raiola per avere Balotelli.


----------



## Denni90 (10 Giugno 2013)

se lo vogliono tutti nn credo proprio sia stata una tangente...


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Giugno 2013)

*Secondo Sky il Milan, a giorni (dopo la crociera), dovrebbe chiudere l'acquisto di Poli dalla Samp.*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Giugno 2013)

E speriamo dai, lui è tra i cinque migliori centrocampisti italiani.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E speriamo dai, lui è tra i cinque migliori centrocampisti italiani.



Figurati come stanno uccisi i centrocampisti italiani


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Figurati come stanno uccisi i centrocampisti italiani


Uhm... in effetti non ne vedo di migliori oltre a Marchisio, Pirlo, Montolivo e Verratti.


----------



## Frikez (12 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Uhm... in effetti non ne vedo di migliori oltre a Marchisio, Pirlo, Montolivo e Verratti.



Bonaventura, Aquilani, Candreva


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Bonaventura, Aquilani, Candreva



mmm candreva ormai è un esterno.

gli altri 2 per ora gli sono superiori


----------



## 2515 (12 Giugno 2013)

Anche Bonaventura ormai gioca più avanzato rispetto ad un centrocampista. Ma nel suo ruolo di fatto gli sono superiori solo Aquilani Marchisio e Montolivo, Pirlo e Verratti sono registi centrali, non mezzale.


----------



## Denni90 (13 Giugno 2013)

all elenco io toglierei marchisio,, come nocerino anche lui quest anno a fatto malissimo


----------



## Underhill84 (13 Giugno 2013)

prima l'allenatore ora la crociera  ogni scusa è buona per non fare mercato


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Bonaventura, Aquilani, Candreva


Parlavo di linea mediano, quindi si può espungere Bonaventura. Non mi far ridere per quanto riguarda Candreva e Aquilani è troppo fragile


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Giugno 2013)

Le altre squadre fanno il mercato, noi invece andiamo in crociera  speriamo si chiuda in fretta.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Giugno 2013)

Ma chi mi spiega il nesso tra:

Crociera ---> niente mercato ??????????????????????????

Siamo la società più pagliaccia al mondo, credo che una dirigenza di neonati sarebbe più seria.

Un mese per prendere POLI


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Giugno 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma chi mi spiega il nesso tra:
> 
> *Crociera ---> niente mercato ??????????????????????????*
> 
> ...



Il nesso è semplicissimo: nelle società normali c'è in genere una ripartizione dei compiti,da noi invece fa tutto Galliani,quindi se lui va in crociera tutto il resto è bloccato finchè non torna.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Il nesso è semplicissimo: nelle società normali c'è in genere una ripartizione dei compiti,da noi invece fa tutto Galliani,quindi se lui va in crociera tutto il resto è bloccato finchè non torna.



Sempre detto, Galliani è un male per il Milan. Monopolizza tutto, vuole fare tutto lui, vuole essere il protagonista e non vuole altri tipo ds in grado di scovare giocatori. Questo sta in crociera a prendersi il sole "hehehe abbiamo tempo fino al 2 settmebre" mentre le altre squadre si danno da fare per non arrivare all'ultimo.

Poi esce fuori con la storia del DATA-BASE 100 migliori under 23 al mondo....


----------



## gabuz (13 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Il nesso è semplicissimo: nelle società normali c'è in genere una ripartizione dei compiti,da noi invece fa tutto Galliani,quindi se lui va in crociera tutto il resto è bloccato finchè non torna.


In pratica, quindi, se si trasforma nel Titanic siamo rovinati


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Giugno 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> In pratica, quindi, se si trasforma nel Titanic siamo rovinati



Speriamo che la nave di Galliani non sia manovrata dal cugggggino di Schettino


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Giugno 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> In pratica, quindi, se si trasforma nel Titanic siamo rovinati


"Il presidente ha fatto un sacrificio enorme per il funerale, siamo a posto così" (Braida)


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Giugno 2013)

Secondo *Sky Sport *l'accordo tra *Poli e il Milan *è stato già trovato e manca solo *l'annuncio ufficiale*. Il centrocampista potrebbe essere *annunciato già nella prossima settimana *quando terminerà la crociera rossonera.


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> "Il presidente ha fatto un sacrificio enorme per il funerale, siamo a posto così" (Braida)



Epica! come si fa a mettere in firma?


----------



## Underhill84 (13 Giugno 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> Secondo *Sky Sport *l'accordo tra *Poli e il Milan *è stato già trovato e manca solo *l'annuncio ufficiale*. Il centrocampista potrebbe essere *annunciato già nella prossima settimana *quando terminerà la crociera rossonera.



Ancora crociera??????? ma viaaaaa!!! ridicoli


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Epica! come si fa a mettere in firma?


Boh, vai in firma nel tuo profilo


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Boh, vai in firma nel tuo profilo


----------



## MisterBet (14 Giugno 2013)

Avendo Galliani lasciato la crociera non vedo perchè bisognerebbe aspettare...semplicemente l'affare non è ancora concluso...


----------



## Ale (14 Giugno 2013)

dopo una crociera Costa, è dura riabituarsi alla vita di tutti i giorni eh, ci vuole tempo


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Giugno 2013)

Mado ma veramente, ma quando finiscono queste crociere?


----------



## runner (14 Giugno 2013)

fabtastico....il Gallo che scende al porto di Genova e stacca l' assegno per Poli.....

cose da anni '80


----------



## Livestrong (18 Giugno 2013)

Ci rendiamo conto che stiamo impiegando MESI per prendere un CESSO come Poli? Cioè davvero, boh... Ditemi che é solo un incubo


----------



## runner (18 Giugno 2013)

Poli non è affatto un cesso

secondo me comunque prima vogliono sfoltire la rosa (se ci riescono) e poi acquisteranno


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Giugno 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> Poli non è affatto un cesso
> 
> secondo me comunque prima vogliono sfoltire la rosa (se ci riescono) e poi acquisteranno



Poli costa 4 milioni; c'è bisogno di sfoltire per acquistarlo?


----------



## runner (18 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Poli costa 4 milioni; c'è bisogno di sfoltire per acquistarlo?



certamente perchè di soldi non ce ne sono se non per Tevez (stipendio) e anche per un discorso numerico....

lo hanno sempre detto che prima si deve sistemare la situazione cessioni e "non rinnovi" e poi si acquista


----------



## Jino (18 Giugno 2013)

Ieri sera comunque ho sentito che per Poli è già fatto da oltre una settimana, che si attende il giocatore finisca le vacanze e poi ci si incontra per visite mediche etc etc ed infine si ufficializza.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Giugno 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ieri sera comunque ho sentito che per Poli è già fatto da oltre una settimana, che si attende il giocatore finisca le vacanze e poi ci si incontra per visite mediche etc etc ed infine si ufficializza.



Poli-Montolivo-De Jong

E' questo il centrocampo 2013-2014, sicuro.


----------



## Jino (18 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Poli-Montolivo-De Jong
> 
> E' questo il centrocampo 2013-2014, sicuro.



Beh in linea di massima direi di si... i cambiamenti sono convinto che saranno sopratutto la davanti...


----------



## robs91 (18 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Poli-Montolivo-De Jong
> 
> E' questo il centrocampo 2013-2014, sicuro.



Centrocampo come al solito mediocre.Chissà quando acquisteremo uno che ci faccia fare il salto di qualità in quel ruolo,entro il 2030 forse ce la faremo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Giugno 2013)

Bisogna soltanto sperare in un exploit di Cristante e poco altro, il giocatore di qualità che ci serve a centrocampo spero venga acquistato per la trequarti.


----------



## jaws (18 Giugno 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> Poli non è affatto un cesso
> 
> secondo me comunque prima vogliono sfoltire la rosa (se ci riescono) e poi acquisteranno



E non sono neanche passati mesi


----------



## Frikez (18 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Bisogna soltanto sperare in un exploit di Cristante e poco altro, il giocatore di qualità che ci serve a centrocampo spero venga acquistato per la trequarti.



Diamanti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Diamanti


Checché se ne dica io non sono così contrario a Diamanti


----------



## Livestrong (18 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Poli-Montolivo-De Jong
> 
> E' questo il centrocampo 2013-2014, sicuro.


bella roba


----------



## Frikez (18 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Checché se ne dica io non sono così contrario a Diamanti



Ti aspetto il giorno in cui verrà ufficializzato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ti aspetto il giorno in cui verrà ufficializzato.


Ci rivedremo a Filippi


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2013)

Secondo Il Secolo XIX *c'è pure la possibilità *che per Poli la contropartita sia *Pazzini*.



mah, cosi ci devono dare Poli + 10 Milioni per Pazzini


----------



## runner (19 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;212700 ha scritto:


> Secondo Il Secolo XIX *c'è pure la possibilità *che la contropartita sia *Pazzini*.
> 
> 
> 
> mah, cosi ci devono dare Poli + 10 Milioni per Pazzini



ma che notizie danno?
sarà il caldo che sono tutti fuori di testa?


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ma che notizie danno?
> sarà il caldo che sono tutti fuori di testa?



ahah probabile  non sta in piedi questa cosa, anche perchè stiamo cercando un giocatore da dare alla samp per pagare meno Poli, se gli diamo Pazzini ci devono dare Poli + soldi.


----------



## Jino (19 Giugno 2013)

Pazzini non si muove nella maniera più assoluta.


----------



## Graxx (19 Giugno 2013)

da quanti mesi siamo li li per prenderlo...ma per favore...


----------



## MisterBet (19 Giugno 2013)

Nessuno ha preso ufficialmente nessuno ad oggi eh, Poli è preso dai...devono solo sistemare i dettagli...


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Giugno 2013)

*Milan-Poli: trattativa arenata*

La trattativa per portare Poli al Milan si sta rivelando più dura del previsto, quando invece settimane fa sembrava tutto fatto. 
Al momento *i rossoneri hanno altre priorità, vogliono sfoltire la rosa *prima di prendere nuovi giocatori, e inoltre, la Sampdoria sta facendo resistenza. 
I doriani valutano *Poli 6 milioni*, cifra che il Milan *non vuole pagare cash*. 
Galliani vorrebbe abbassare il prezzo inserendo delle *contropartite, tipo Valoti e Fossati*, ma la Samp chiede almeno *1 tra Niang e Salamon, giocatori che il Milan non è disposto a dare.*

Settimana prossima è prevista una riapertura, al momento le posizioni sono distanti ma la sensazione è che* alla fine Poli sarà rossonero.* I doriani infatti sanno che non Poli non può rimanere altrimenti c'è il rischio di perderlo *a parametro zero nel 2014*.
Se il Milan non mollerà i giocatori richiesti, è probabile che *i rossoneri dovranno alzare l'offerta in denaro*.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2013)

Io credo che alla fine si farà, dobbiamo solo svegliarci.


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Giugno 2013)

*Carlo Osti, direttore sportivo della Sampdoria*, ha rilasciato oggi le seguenti parole su *Andrea Poli*: "Il nostro mercato comincia adesso con la fine del periodo delle comproprietà. Cercheremo di creare una Sampdoria competitiva e proveremo a rinforzare tutti i reparti, adesso vedremo con l’allenatore quali operazioni fare. Cosa manca per chiudere *la trattativa con il Milan? Da parte nostra non manca nulla, se vogliamo possiamo anche tenere Poli.* E’ un ottimo giocatore, fa parte della Nazionale, *saremmo felici se rimanesse alla Samp.* Non è una domanda da porre a noi ma *è il Milan che deve muoversi per lui*. Se accetteremo delle *contropartite*? Questo lo vedremo, in questo momento la trattativa non c’è, *in futuro si vedrà*".


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Giugno 2013)

Speriamo dai, sarebbe un grande acquisto.


----------



## Frikez (20 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;214055 ha scritto:


> Io credo che alla fine si farà, dobbiamo solo svegliarci.



Ci sono ancora 2 mesi di calciomercato


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Giugno 2013)

*Il ds della Sampdoria Osti: " Nessuna trattativa per la cessione di Poli è in atto."*


----------



## sion (21 Giugno 2013)

che palle che siamo,sempre,sempre e sempre senza un euro.


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Il ds della Sampdoria Osti: " Nessuna trattativa per la cessione di Poli è in atto."*



Non c'è nessuna trattativa perchè Poli è già venduto, stiamo aspettando dei soldi in entrata per poterlo ufficializzare, vi ricordate di Salamon e della metà di Paloschi ?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Giugno 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non c'è nessuna trattativa perchè Poli è già venduto, stiamo aspettando dei soldi in entrata per poterlo ufficializzare, vi ricordate di Salamon e della metà di Paloschi ?



Può anche darsi ma lo stanno facendo scendere da cielo sto qui; figuriamoci che parto potrebbe essere la trattativa Tevez.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Giugno 2013)

si certo come no.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ci sono ancora 2 mesi di calciomercato


Il calciomercato si fa alla fine di agosto


----------



## SuperMilan (21 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il calciomercato si fa alla fine di agosto



Lo sanno tutti .


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Giugno 2013)

*Galliani *:" Arriva *Poli *se va via *Flamini*? no prima dobbiamo vendere, con la *Sampdoria stiamo parlando* ma nulla è ancora definito".


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;221038 ha scritto:


> *Galliani *:" Arriva *Poli *se va via *Flamini*? no prima dobbiamo vendere, con la *Sampdoria stiamo parlando* ma nulla è ancora definito".



Quindi manco se va via Flamini arriva Poli???


----------



## Frikez (29 Giugno 2013)

Un parto dio mio, ma la crociera è finita?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Giugno 2013)

come se va via flamini ?  non rinnovi e quindi va via


----------



## Brain84 (29 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Un parto dio mio, ma la crociera è finita?



La crociera per il vaffa....non avrà mai fine.


----------



## Butcher (29 Giugno 2013)

Seguendo il suo ragionamento, avessimo tipo 4 giocatori in scadenza (senza rinnovo) non acquisteremmo mai i sostituti prima di vendere. No sense.


----------



## Dexter (29 Giugno 2013)

sto perdendo il sorriso a sentire galliani che parla. un parto anche per poli,no fabregas,poli.


----------



## hiei87 (29 Giugno 2013)

Ormai anche se gli chiedessi se ti offrisse un caffè, ti risponderebbe dicendo che prima dobbiamo vendere....


----------



## runner (29 Giugno 2013)

ma come si fa a paragonare un giocatore sul fine carriera che è un' incontrista con un talento emergente e tecnicamente molto più forte?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Giugno 2013)

Un presidente serio avrebbe già licenziato Galliani da diversi anni ormai.


----------



## jaws (29 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Un presidente serio avrebbe già licenziato Galliani da diversi anni ormai.



Con Berlusconi e senza Galliani lotteremmo per non retrocedere


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Galliani *:" Arriva *Poli *se va via *Flamini*? no prima dobbiamo vendere, con la *Sampdoria stiamo parlando* ma nulla è ancora definito".



Ma ROTFL


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Giugno 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Seguendo il suo ragionamento, avessimo tipo 4 giocatori in scadenza (senza rinnovo) non acquisteremmo mai i sostituti prima di vendere. No sense.



beh, tutti i torti non li ha. 
oltre a vendere, lui e allegri avevano sbandierato ai 4 venti la volontà di ridurre anche numericamente la rosa.


----------



## SuperMilan (29 Giugno 2013)

Probabilmente ha capito che parte Flamini, quindi adesso per non comprare Poli spunta fuori che dobbiamo vendere qualcun altro .

Comunque a forza di continuare con questa litania stiamo perdendo tutte le occasioni di mercato. A Honda è arrivata un'offerta, Pedullà ha detto che il Liverpool ci soffia Jorginho, le altre si stanno rinforzando in maniera adeguata, e noi?


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Giugno 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Con Berlusconi e senza Galliani lotteremmo per non retrocedere



Per non retrocedere in Lega Pro, perchè saremmo in B


----------



## iceman. (29 Giugno 2013)

Dai gallo altre 6-7 settimane a forte dei marmi con il sedere a mollo...poi nel caso rimanesse un po' di tempo...


----------



## SuperMilan (30 Giugno 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Dai gallo altre 6-7 settimane a forte dei marmi con il sedere a mollo...poi nel caso rimanesse un po' di tempo...



"Lo sanno tutti che il mercato si fa l'ultimo giorno. cit."


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Giugno 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Con Berlusconi e senza Galliani lotteremmo per non retrocedere


Ma ci credi davvero a quello che dici? Non puoi essere serio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ma ROTFL


Se non parte nessuno non arriva nessuno e se parte qualcuno forse arriva qualcuno ma in prestito con diritto di riscatto fissato a 0 euro e ingaggio pagato dall'altra società.


----------



## Livestrong (30 Giugno 2013)

Che belli i tempi quando ci lamentavamo del budget da 15 Mln annuali


----------



## jaws (30 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ma ci credi davvero a quello che dici? Non puoi essere serio.



Esiste secondo te un altra persona al mondo capace di fare mercato nonostante le bizze e le stranezze del nostro presidente? Secondo me no.
Io credo, anzi sono sicuro, che Galliani ci sta salvando da Berlusconi


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Luglio 2013)

Secondo *l**a Gazza, ieri a Forte dei Marmi ci sarebbe stato un summit tra Adriano Galliani e Giovanni Branchini, procuratore di Andrea Poli. **L'ad rossonero vuole accelerare l'operazione per il centrocampista blucerchiato*, acquisendolo anche tramite l'inserimento di qualche pedina della propria rosa (Salamon). Ovviamente il tutto è legato alla cessione di qualche esubero, tipo Binho, vicino al Santos ( http://www.milanworld.net/robinho-santos-ce-tempo-fino-al-15-luglio-vt8383-2.html ).


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Luglio 2013)

1 mese per prendere Poli


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Luglio 2013)

Non è che come l'anno scorso abbiamo il blocco del mercato interno finchè non incassiamo?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Luglio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Non è che come l'anno scorso abbiamo il blocco del mercato interno finchè non incassiamo?


Adesso l'hai capito?


----------



## SuperMilan (1 Luglio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Non è che come l'anno scorso abbiamo il blocco del mercato interno finchè non incassiamo?



Dovrebbero aver addolcito la norma, ne hanno parlato in una delle ultime assemblee di lega e l'organo competente aveva dato l'ok.


----------



## runner (1 Luglio 2013)

in pratica funziona così.....
dobbiamo prima vendere mezza rosa per comprare qualcuno!!


----------



## admin (1 Luglio 2013)

*Garrone su Poli:"Per il momento è tutto fermo. Ma se partisse mi dispiacerebbe. Gli sono affezionato".*


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Luglio 2013)

Quanto siamo ridicoli , che vada via mi sembra scontato a meno che rinnovi.


----------



## SuperMilan (1 Luglio 2013)

Mah, siamo da un mese su un giocatore che costa 6 milioni e a scadenza 2014 e, per qualche motivo, non riusciamo a prenderlo. Qua non è questione di _"Se parte qualcuno arriva qualcuno"_, se credi in Poli non rinnovi a Flamini, non tratti nemmeno e chiudi per lui, siamo proprio dei pezzenti, non possiamo spendere 1 euro.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Luglio 2013)

Secondo studiosport il *Milan *per *Poli *è disposto a mettere sul piatto* 3 milioni + la metà di Salamon.*


----------



## 2515 (2 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;222835 ha scritto:


> Secondo studiosport il *Milan *per *Poli *è disposto a mettere sul piatto* 3 milioni + la metà di Salamon.*



bella cavolata, visto che è da un mese che si dice che l'affare non si è ancora chiuso perché la samp vuole salamon ma il milan non ha alcuna intenzione di cederlo. Anche perché poi dovrebbero tornare sul mercato in difesa, che ora è a posto.


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;222835 ha scritto:


> Secondo studiosport il *Milan *per *Poli *è disposto a mettere sul piatto* 3 milioni + la metà di Salamon.*



Forse intendono a cena.
Il Milan è disposto a mettere sul tavolo 3 € più mezzo salmone, per me la proposta è questa.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Luglio 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Forse intendono a cena.
> Il Milan è disposto a mettere sul tavolo 3 € più mezzo salmone, per me la proposta è questa.



Guardi che il salmone costa abbastanza, difficile ci sia budget sufficiente


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Luglio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Guardi che il salmone costa abbastanza, difficile ci sia budget sufficiente



Allora 3 € e


----------



## SuperMilan (2 Luglio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Guardi che il salmone costa abbastanza, difficile ci sia budget sufficiente



Deve prima partire il pollo alla diavola per far arrivare il salmone. Se non _portata_ qualcuno non arriva nessuno.


----------



## admin (2 Luglio 2013)

*Milan molto vicino a Poli *secondo Sportmediaset. Ennesimo pranzo tra Galliani ed il procuratore del giocatore, Pallavicino. Ora resta solo da capire come pagare la Sampdoria: l'idea è quella del conguaglio più una contropartita tecnica (*Salamon*).


----------



## jaws (2 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan molto vicino a Poli *secondo Sportmediaset. Ennesimo pranzo tra Galliani ed il procuratore del giocatore, Pallavicino. Ora resta solo da capire come pagare la Sampdoria: l'idea è quella del conguaglio più una contropartita tecnica (*Salamon*).



Paghiamoli con i Voucher


----------



## Djici (2 Luglio 2013)

ancora non abbiamo visto cosa vale salmon ma non mi sembra una grande idea cedere gia la meta.


----------



## SuperMilan (2 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan molto vicino a Poli *secondo Sportmediaset. Ennesimo pranzo tra Galliani ed il procuratore del giocatore, Pallavicino. Ora resta solo da capire come pagare la Sampdoria: l'idea è quella del conguaglio più una contropartita tecnica (*Salamon*).



Non era Branchini il suo procuratore?


----------



## Brain84 (2 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan molto vicino a Poli *secondo Sportmediaset. Ennesimo pranzo tra Galliani ed il procuratore del giocatore, Pallavicino. Ora resta solo da capire come pagare la Sampdoria: l'idea è quella del conguaglio più una contropartita tecnica (*Salamon*).



Comproprietà di Salamon più qualche milione is the way.


----------



## 2515 (3 Luglio 2013)

Salamon non lo daranno mai via, pagato 4 milioni netti. Poi sta storia che è la tassa a Raiola è una cavolata ciclopica, perché di Salamon si parlava pure a dicembre, ancora prima che si iniziasse a parlare di balotelli.


----------



## The Ripper (3 Luglio 2013)

dai che in settimana arriva l'ufficialità...


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Luglio 2013)

Secondo la Gazzetta dello sport oggi ci sarà un contatto *Milan-Sampdoria per Andrea Poli.*


----------



## Milo (3 Luglio 2013)

Pare che sia stato sondato emegara nell'affare poli... Magari cavolo!!!


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Luglio 2013)

Emegara?? Per farcene cosa???


----------



## Milo (3 Luglio 2013)

Che te ne fai di boateng e robinho? Ma hai visto come ha gioato da gennaio al Siena??


----------



## Non evoluto (3 Luglio 2013)

però manco uno come poli riusciamo a prendere...


----------



## runner (3 Luglio 2013)

a mio avviso è da prendere subito....


----------



## admin (3 Luglio 2013)

*Oggi nuovo incontro tra il Milan e la Samp per Andrea Poli*. Allegri ha dato da tempo l'ok per per l'arrivo del centrocampista. Il Milan vuole inserire una contropartita tecnica. Probabile che si tratti di Salamon.

Gazetta


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (3 Luglio 2013)

Ma perchè dobbiamo dar via Salamon?


----------



## 2515 (3 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma perchè dobbiamo dar via Salamon?



sono solo cavolate.
Un mese fa si diceva che la samp voleva salamon e tre milioni e che il milan non glieli vuole dare. Oggi si parla di 3 milioni più salamon che il milan cercherà di far accettare alla samp.
Son solo cavolate, se il milan avesse intenzione di cedere salamon, poli sarebbe stato preso da un mese. Anche perché se cedono Salamon devono comprare un altro difensore e loro non vogliono proprio spendere.


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Luglio 2013)

Ma appunto, a sto punto diamo solo la metà, non l'abbiamo mai provato.


----------



## 2515 (3 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Ma appunto, a sto punto diamo solo la metà, non l'abbiamo mai provato.



ma poi l'anno pagato 4 milioni e secondo loro lo diamo via a meno dopo 6 mesi?XD


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> sono solo cavolate.
> Un mese fa si diceva che la samp voleva salamon e tre milioni e che il milan non glieli vuole dare. Oggi si parla di 3 milioni più salamon che il milan cercherà di far accettare alla samp.
> Son solo cavolate, se il milan avesse intenzione di cedere salamon, poli sarebbe stato preso da un mese. Anche perché se cedono Salamon devono comprare un altro difensore e loro non vogliono proprio spendere.



c'è civelli in stand -by, oppure convincono zaccardo a rimanere.


----------



## SuperMilan (3 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma perchè dobbiamo dar via Salamon?



Io credo che daremmo via la comproprietà di Salamon, così avevo capito. Praticamente per Poli diamo 3 mln più la comproprietà di Salamon, valutata anch'essa 3 mln.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Luglio 2013)

Anch'io non sono d'accordo con lo sbolognare così a cuor leggero Salamon ma la scelta è comprensibile perché il pacchetto di centrali deve essere formato da cinque elementi e in questo senso abbiamo Vergara(Galliani ha detto che rimarrà), Zaccardo, Bonera, Zapata e Mexes.


----------



## Doctore (3 Luglio 2013)

oddio mio perché tenere bonera che oltre a essere scarso si rompe pure spesso


----------



## 2515 (3 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Io credo che daremmo via la comproprietà di Salamon, così avevo capito. Praticamente per Poli diamo 3 mln più la comproprietà di Salamon, valutata anch'essa 3 mln.



No è da un mese che se ne parla. Su Sky hanno spiegato tempo fa che sta trattativa non si è ancora chiusa perché la Samp voleva oltre a 3 milioni la comproprietà di uno tra Petagna e Salamon, cosa che il milan non aveva alcuna intenzione di fare.

E poi un conto sono i giocatori come Traoré o Didac, che non giocano ma non vengono nemmeno filati di striscio da nessuno. Salamon invece a Milanello è molto apprezzato, sia da allegri sia dai compagni di squadra, bonera tempo fa ha detto persino che il suo talento è da top player europeo. Non ha giocato perché è arrivato con un infortunio alla caviglia, quando è guarito eravamo in lotta per la Champions e soprattutto è stato potenziato anche lui fisicamente, come stephan quando arrivò al milan, essendo alto ma ancora esile come difensore centrale.


----------



## SuperMilan (3 Luglio 2013)

Insomma quest'incontro si fa?


----------



## Frikez (3 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Insomma quest'incontro si fa?



Dopo la crociera del 2014


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Luglio 2013)

ahah  ora so che i dirigenti della samp sono impegnati con la juve non credo se ne farà niente per oggi


----------



## SuperMilan (3 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;223611 ha scritto:


> ahah  ora so che i dirigenti della samp sono impegnati con la juve non credo se ne farà niente per oggi



Per Zaza?


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Luglio 2013)

Voglio che Fossati vada a Genova in comproprietà, gli servirebbe tantissimo


----------



## admin (3 Luglio 2013)

*Poli Milan: accordo di massima.*

Pedullà


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Poli Milan: accordo di massima.*
> 
> Pedullà



Cominciano a spendere i (pochi) soldi di Robinho ?


----------



## Petrecte (3 Luglio 2013)

Che barboni mamma mia oh ................


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (3 Luglio 2013)

Comunque io avrei preso prima Honda.


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Luglio 2013)

SKY: poli al milan tra poco l'ufficilità


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Luglio 2013)

Secondo *Laudisa, Andrea Poli *si trasferirà al Milan in comproprietà.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (3 Luglio 2013)

Comunque spero che Poli venga piazzato davanti alla difesa; na roba cosi: Montolivo-Poli-De Jong.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ma mica gli abbiamo dato Salamon?


----------

